# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Thread #16

## Scionox

To spice things up and to try to get some people's motivation back up and running, Nito and Matte87 have come up with an idea of having a little competition. I decided to take the flag on and do my best to continue the competitions.  :smiley: 
Two weeks and four days from this post i will calculate the scores and choose the winner, but please add the points you deserve in your posts as well to help tracking the count.  :Thinking: 
The winner will get a nice prize!  ::D: 




*Remember that you can get maximum 20 points from doing tasks in single dream. Tasks marked with an * are not counted towards this limit.

To get points from dream control tasks you have to be lucid ofcourse, otherwise points from those tasks are not counted.

Be sure to post dream journal entries for lucid dreams as well, either here or as a link to dreamviews dream journal, not only for confirming points but also for an interesting read.*  ::reading:: 

_Basic/Standard Tasks_

*Remember the fragment of the dream   -   0.5 point*

Remember the whole dream   -   1 point*

Become lucid   -   5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)

Do an successful Reality Check   -   1 point

Successfully stabilize the dream   -   2 points

Doing WBTB - Wake Back To Bed   -   1 point for failed attempt / 3 points for successful attempt* (Points count only once per day, going back to sleep immediately after waking up does not counts)

Successful WILD - Wake Induced Lucid Dream   -   3 points

Successful DEILD - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream   -   2 points (Note: Becoming lucid does not counts when chaining DEILDs, and the point limit is 10 in those DEILDs)

Interact with a Dream Character   -   2 points

Flying   -   4 points

Telekinesis   -   4 points

Super Strength   -   4 points

Super Speed   -   4 points

Basic Summoning   -   4 points (Summoning from the pocket / Make someone appear from around the corner / behind)

Gain Invulnerability   -   4 points

Eat Something   -   4 points

Object/DC changing   -   4 points (Fully change object or DC into different object/DC)

Push your hand through an solid object   -   4 points (Note: 'Pushing finger through hand' reality check does not counts)

Partial Transformation   -   4 points

Advanced Tasks

Teleport   -   7 points

Element Manipulation   -   8 points

Fully move through big solid object   -   8 points (Like the wall for example, keep the eyes open)

Advanced Flying   -   10 points (Flying at high speed / into the space)

Advanced Summoning   -   10 points (Make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something extraordinary)

Advanced Object/DC changing   -   10 points (Change enormous object/DC into different objects/DCs or many objects/DCs at same time)

Mass Telekinesis   -   10 points (Use telekinesis on ten objects at the same time or one enormous object)

Time Control   -   10 points (Speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally, teleportation into different time doesn't counts for this(but counts for Teleport task))

Full Transformation   -   10 points

Challenge Tasks

I will announce the challenge tasks periodically as well as the points you can get for them. You have the time to achieve the task until the next task is announced, but i will post a message one day before next set of challenge tasks is announced as a warning, so keep an eye on that as well.
The points from the challenge tasks are awarded both for you and your team and they do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum.

Current Tasks

Lower League Basic Task -Summon a snowstorm and describe the aftermath - 10 points

Upper League Advanced Task -Summon a massive snowstorm and use it to make a gigantic snow/ice sculpture of something around(Could be DC or some object around, or even yourself in case nothing interesting enough around), describe the results - 20 points

Bonus Task #1 -Find or summon a Dragon and befriend him/her - 15 points

Bonus Task #2 -Summon Santa, his sleigh and reindeer, bonus points if you get to ride in his sleigh - 5/10 points[/COLOR]

Three Step Tasks

You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks from the list above except for stabilization and reality check ones. When you achieve the first task, you get 5 points in addition to the points from the task. When you achieve the second task you get 10 additional points, but only if the first task is already done. And when you achieve the third one you get 15 additional points only if second task is done. Additional points from each task can be gotten only once and you have to choose them before doing them. The points only count towards individual score, they don't add to the team score.
Note: You don't have to do all of them in single dream, they can be done in different dreams.

Team Tasks

When you achieve the team task, you get the points like usually, but when another teammate achieves the task as well, the team gets 10 additional points. If the whole team achieves the same task, additional 10 points will be given to the team. Both additional point bonuses do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum. Team tasks can only be achieved once and they do not stack with Three Step Tasks.

Meet your teammate   -   5 points

Exchange pocket content   -   5 points

Help your teammate to do dream control task from basic or advanced list   -   5 points

Explore the dreamworld with your teammate   -   5 points

Fight each other   -   10 points

Ask teammate to demonstrate the powers   -   10 points

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

anotherdreamer - 655(30)
dolphin - 305(15) 
Scionox - 276
fogelbise - 265(30)
BrandonBoss - 238
she - 202.5(30)
vasiona - 103.5(5)
StaySharp - 85(5)
Zoth - 31
TheModernNinja - 1

Lower League

FryingMan - 179
StephL - 166(30)
DreamingGhost - 128(15) 
Nfri - 111(15)
VagalTone - 93.5
dreambh - 92.5(30) 
bemistaken - 67.5(5)
Pickman - 59
imJB - 40
pnb1 - 37
Miau - 33
AstralMango - 28
Shalink - 26
JoannaB - 15.5
MyCooky - Quit
mdluffy113 - DQ

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Libra - 705
Team Scorpio - 525
Team Ophiuchus - 277
Team Pisces - 271
Team Leo - 269

Lower League

Team Aries - 238
Team Taurus - 176
Team Aquarius - 146
Team Capricorn - 130.5
Team Gemini - 111.5
Team Virgo - 90.5
Team Sagittarius - 88.5
*

(Last score update was at GMT +3 05:46 PM 31st December)
*Note: Dreams you had Thursday - Friday night counts.

   Good luck and have awesome lucid dreams!   
*

----------


## Shalink

Well last night was disappointing I got a whole 0 points, I almost remembered two dreams but as soon as I thought about them they disappeared :Sad: 
I hope that I can spark my memory by doing something similar to what I did in those dreams.

----------


## Zoth

My 3 step tasks:

- Element manipulation;
- Fully move through big solid object;
- Mass telekinesis;

Will update this in a bit with my dreams from last night.

edit: 1 dream 1 fragment, 1 failed WBTB

total= 2.5 points.

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, so for Day 1:
remembered 1 dream (1pt) +
1 fragment (0.5pt) +
WBTB attempt (1pt) =
Total 2.5pt

My 3 tasks shall be:

Basic Summoning
Eat Something
Partial Transformation

Good luck to everyone!

----------


## Sensei

3 step task:
Advanced flying
Advanced summoning
Mass TK

For last night:
3 dreams = 3 points
WBTB fail i think = 1 points
DEILD = 2 points
Become lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
*interact with DC = 2 points
Total = 15 points


*Spoiler* for _last night_: 




I didn't go to sleep till like 1 last night. Had a brief WBTB at like 6ish. I then had a dream I was at work and some chick started attacking me (this actually happens at my job). She relaxed and then got a little DC crazy... When she attacked me (sexually) I tried to wake up because I didn't want to be there.  :tongue2:  
I woke up and DEILDed back to sleep. I was now at my parents house and she was there trying to sleep with some other guy. That made me a little ccrazy, so I went and talked to her dad and told him she wanted him. :/ woke up a second before my alarm went off. 




Oh! The bonus task has summoning a dragon in it. :3 that is already one of my goals, been watching merlin lately too, so I know just how to do it.

----------


## StephL

Will update later - totally cool - I thought last night didn´t count, but anyway I attempted WBTB WILD and remember a dream and some fragments - I do not have the time now, to post much more - but will do properly and with detail later.
Will say hi to imDJ now..
Very happy, the me!
Thank you so much for this, Scionox!!


Edit:
Soo - the three steps " The points only count towards individual score, they don't add to the team score." - that means, I can choose the most desirable things, even if I don´t know, how hard they are - without messing with the team..

Object/DC Changing
Basic Summoning
Partial Transformation

Last night:
One dream - 1
2 fragments - 1
WBTB and WILD-fail - 1

3 points.

I will have visitors in half an hour - but latest tomorrow in the day, there will be my DJ-entry with link in here!
I have dictation and some notes..

----------


## Shalink

Oh and my 3 step tasks will be:

Teleportation
Flying
Element Manipulation

----------


## VagalTone

Today results:

Remember the fragment of the dream - 0.5 point

My 3 step tasks

-telekynesis
-hand trough solid object
-super speed ( running, flying, or whatever? )

 ( as a side note,  if it´s not lucid, i think it´s very hard to know for sure one remembers the whole dream )

----------


## DreamingGhost

Here are my three step tasks:
Advanced Flying
Basic TK
Basic Summoning

I remember three fragments - 1.5
Had 1 failed WBTB - 1

Total - 2.5

----------


## MyCooky

Wait, Thursday to Friday counts?

Anyway here my 3 step tasks:
1-Flying
2-Super Speed
3-Time Control

Good Luck everyone!

EDIT:
No way I'm in team cancer!

EDIT EDIT:
Now if the night between Thursday and Friday counts these are my results:
DJ Entry
-Remember fragment: 0.5
-Become lucid: 5
-WBTB failed: 1 (didn't write this in DJ though)

Total: 6.5

----------


## Sensei

Oh! And go team Leo!

----------


## dolphin

My 3 step tasks
-Fully move through big solid object
-Element Manipulation
-Full transformation

2 fragments-1 point
3 dreams-3 points
1 become lucid-5 points
1 flying-4 points
total-13 points

lucid-I was at a golf course clubhouse when I became lucid in the hallway. Excited to start my round of golf, I started running through the hallway for a couple of seconds before I decided the hallway was probably never ending. So, I jumped up and flew. I didn't have to phase through anything to get outside. I found I was actually now at a large train station. I decided to just enjoy flying around over my subconscious interpretation of the San Francisco Bay Area for a few minutes before waking up.

----------


## Zoth

Btw, if someone is looking for some inspiration for your lucids or just trying to grab ideas on how to perform the tasks, I highly suggest watching Heroes:




It's a great series about people with powers (that they got no clue how to use or how they got them). Has great plot, and they focus a lot about the exact mechanics of every single power. And best of all, has loads of telekinesis and teleportation  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

3 step tasks:
Advanced Flying
Telekinesis
Mass Telekinesis
(Though I know it wouldn't count since I hadn't posted my 3 steps yet, I started to do step 1 this morning but dream faded)

I had a dild and then a wild later in the morning. Will come back after DJ and counting the points and update this post.


Night 1:

Points that don't count towards maximums:
3 fragments, 2 full dreams - 3.5pts
not counting wbtb points as I was not intending to wbtb (a little insomnia)

Points that count towards 20 point maximum:
DILD/LD#1: Become lucid 5, interact with DC 2 - 7pts
WILD/LD#2: Become lucid 5, successful WILD 3, interact with DC 2, Change object/DC 4, flying 4 - 18pts
(though I did advance fly, since I didn't complete my trip I just put regular flying points, so scored correctly?)

Total 28.5 pts

Night 1, Competition#16: DILD, WILD, Sexual, Re-attemp Moon Flight but Fades Before Arrival - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

> Btw, if someone is looking for some inspiration for your lucids or just trying to grab ideas on how to perform the tasks, I highly suggest watching Heroes:



How can I not love this post, after all, I'm "FryingMan!"
p.s. you can have fun counting how many times the characters say, "trust me!"   

3-step:

1) basic summon (is summon more than one DC at a time still basic even if done behind the back?  I plan to summon a group of about 6)

2) interact with DC

3) fly

edit: 00:00 Friday 2013-12-12 comp #16 night #1 
wasn't sure this was a competition night, ah well will pick it up tonight  :smiley: 
time to kick the recall and LD dry spell in the a$$!!!!!!

1 dream - 1
2 fragments - 1
WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 3
competition total: 3

----------


## Bharmo

Last night I attempted WBTB, but only remember 1 normal dream and two dream fragments = 3pts (A few more details in my DJ... I dreamt about the competition, he he)
My three step tasks: Basic TK, Element manipulation, Flying.
Let's smash this dryspell!!

----------


## pnb1

My 3-step tasks will be:
   Flying
   Super strength
   Basic summoning


Night 1:  2 fragments=1 p.

TOTAL: 1 point

----------


## she

My three step task:
1Element Manipulation - 8 points
2Advanced Summoning - 10 points
3Fully move through big solid object - 8 points

today - 3 dreams - 3 points

----------


## AstralMango

Recall sucks at the moment so this competition better keep me motivated! Tasks are to fly, eat something, and use telekinesis. 

One full dream: 1 point, one dream fragment: 0.5 points, and a failed WBTB: 1 point. 14.12.13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

_Night 1 total:_ 2.5

*Competition total:* 2.5

----------


## VagalTone

> My three basic tasks are to become lucid



haha is that included in 3 step task ? Scionox refers to dream control tasks, so you must be already lucid, right ?

----------


## AstralMango

Oh, crap, didn't read that right! I'll change it right away. ^^;

----------


## AnotherDreamer

3 step task:
1)full transformation
2)advanced flying
3)advanced object/dc changing

For last night:
2 fragments = 1 point
1 become lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Eat something = 4 points
Partial Transformation = 4 points
Total = 16 Points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...y-night-53494/

----------


## VagalTone

> Do I need to start DJ entries to describe these dreams?



from the OP



> Be sure to post dream journal entries for lucid dreams as well, either here or as a link to dreamviews dream journal, not only for confirming points but also for an interesting read.

----------


## StaySharp

Team Libra, eh? Also I ain't gonna count this nights dreams, when I got the competition being live announcement I was long at work already, and there wasn't anything worth mentioning anyway.
3ST:
Fly
Elemental Manipulation
Advanced Flying

I wonder if I'll get lucid this time, but to be honest the chances of getting lucid should be higher this time.
Either way I'm gonna try to recall the *#@+!* out of my dreams with my new light(ning) pen!

----------


## bemistaken

Okay, let's do this!

My world in fragments... A whole lot of nothing... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 fragments- 1.5
1 failed WBTB- 1

Total points- 2.5  :smiley:

----------


## Shalink

Oh my gosh I literally just remembered a fragment of a dream I had last night, does it count if I remember the fragment later on in the day?  ::?: 

Oh and here's the link to the fragment for anyone interested My Older Brothers House. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

> How can I not love this post, after all, I'm "FryingMan!"




Holy Crap! how did I not recognize that before :::imagines Hiro lifting hands up in the air and yelling "Frying man!":::

----------


## bemistaken

My 3-step tasks will be:

Flying
Fully move through big solid object
Teleport

Go Team Virgo!

----------


## Pickman

Okay, so last night I got: 

dream fragment - 0.5
failed WBTB - 1
Whole dream - 1

So that's 2.5 to start off with.  

My three step tasks are:

Interact with CD
Successful DEILD
Successful WBTB

----------


## Nfri

1. interact with a DC
2. flying
3. teleport

----------


## Nfri

> My three step tasks are:
> Successful DEILD
> Successful WBTB



These aren't dream control tasks mate  ::deal::

----------


## Bharmo

> Oh my gosh I literally just remembered a fragment of a dream I had last night, does it count if I remember the fragment later on in the day? 
> 
> Oh and here's the link to the fragment for anyone interested My Older Brothers House. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Of course it counts!! Good job mate!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## StephL

I did my journalling - after my dictation: 
Very Nice That Last Night Counted - 3 Points - Quite Happy! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 points, please.

Bit late now - but Friday is my darts-excesses night with my mates...
I´ll be much earlier in the feathers - latest Sunday-Monday..wink.gif

----------


## Shalink

> Of course it counts!! Good job mate!



 Okay so now I have 0.5 points still not very good but at least its better then 0  ::banana::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Are team tasks supposed to be shared dreaming?

----------


## MyCooky

Night 2:
-remember fragment: 0.5
-unsuccesful WBTB: 1
-became lucid: 5
DJ Entry

-total score today: 6.5
-total score: 13

Pretty much the same as last night XD

----------


## FryingMan

> Are team tasks supposed to be shared dreaming?



Nah, just as long as you believe in the dream that it's your teammate.   Like summoning them, or getting a DC to answer "yes" to "are you XYZ?"





> Holy Crap! how did I not recognize that before :::imagines Hiro lifting hands up in the air and yelling "Frying man!":::



Heh yes I thought I'd get more shout-outs on this name, you're officially the first to publicly "get it." (even though I described my name in my original DILD workbook post).   I should probably try to get a screenshot of Hiro doing that and making that my avatar.





> -became lucid: 5
> Pretty much the same as last night XD



Nice, two in a row, looks like we have a ringer in lower...I'll do my best to be one, too  :smiley:

----------


## she

4 dreams - 4 points
WBTB -1
1 st LD
Successful WILD - 3
Become lucid - 5 points
2nd LD
Successful WILD - 3
Become lucid - 5 points
Fully move through big solid object - 8 points
Element Manipulation - 8 points + 5 (1st of TSTask)
Basic Summoning - 4 points
Eat Something - 4 points
Challenge task bonus task 2 + 5 points

snowman and Santa - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total - 43 points

----------


## Nfri

How many points for TOTM please?

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Saturday 2013-12-13 competition #16 night #2
1 fragment - 0.5
5 dreams - 5
attempted WBTB - 1

night total: 6.5
competition total: 9.5

----------


## FryingMan

> How many points for TOTM please?



Just add up the individual actions according to the first post in this thread...

----------


## VagalTone

Today results
-2 dream fragments - 1
- lucidity ( accidental, just remember stabilizing it and performing some finger tapping for a LD research ) - 5+2

Total competition: 7,5

----------


## StaySharp

My life is as ironic as ever, and after my last post I didn't have that much of a recall tonight, but I got lucid, which still bodes well. But even though I managed to stabilize it at first it didn't last long after I went to Fly.

3 Full Dreams: 3 Points
3 Fragments: 1,5 Points

Became Lucid: 5 Points
Reality Check: 1 Point
Stabilized: 2 Point
Flying: 4 Points
Full Transformation: 8 Points
I completely turned to a person of my choosing, including wings, a tail and horns. Does that still count only as partial or full transformation? I changed pretty much everything about myself except the basic human shape.
Unfortunately turning into the dragon doesn't count as bonus task, but I should try it once I get lucid again  :tongue2: 

1 Step (Flying): 5 Points

Total night/competition: 29,5 Points

----------


## Zoth

Today results: pretty bad night, kept waking up and then taking ages to fall asleep 0o

2 dream fragment: 1 + 1 failed WBTB= 1 point = 2

total individual score= 4.5 points.

----------


## Bharmo

One dream, one fragment, WBTB attempt = 2,5pts
Total: 5,5pts

----------


## MyCooky

> 00:00 Saturday 2013-12-13 competition #16 night #2
> 1 fragment - 0.5
> 5 dreams - 5
> attempted WBTB - 1
> 
> night total: 6.5
> competition total: 9.5



How do you even remember 5 dreams??
I envy you!
(...and no, I'm not l lying about my dreams if anyone thinks that...)

----------


## Sensei

My cooky check out the dream recall compendium bin the dream signs.and recall subforum. Also check out people like Oreo and hukif  that have 5+ LDs per night.  :tongue2:  (that would be in the previous competitions, or talk to Oreo who is *always* on chat).

Went to bed at 130 again.  :Sad:  hung out with some brand new friends, that isn't something I do very often.  :tongue2:  either way. 5 hours of sleep gave me:

2 dreams 
WBTB attempt
Total = 3 points

----------


## JoannaB

Day 2: 3 fragments + WBTB attempt = 2.5 points + previous 2.5 = 5pt total

----------


## FryingMan

> How do you even remember 5 dreams??
> I envy you!
> (...and no, I'm not l lying about my dreams if anyone thinks that...)



They were spread over two wakings.   5 is on the low side of average for me, especially when I'm in full swing.   These ones were short but usually I have longer.   I've had nights (not recently alas) with 4+ wakings each one with 4+ remembered dreams.  The key is recording right after waking up from the dreams during the night, and waking up right after each dream/REM period (for me based on the timing it's almost always per REM period but there are cases of for example 30-45 minutes between wakings).  In the cases where I wait until morning to record something from the middle of the night, I usually can't get much more than one or two sentences of detail, so recording right after waking up is key.

Each night I set intention that:

"I have interesting and meaningful dreams," 
"I remember my dreams", 
"I wake up after every dream, remain still, remember and record it"

and after waking up if no recall comes in immediately I ask myself "what was I dreaming about?"   If I'm not aware of the dream ending (almost never except for LDs and near LDs), sometimes I have to keep my mind focused on remembering, sometimes it just floods in on its own.   Usually it just takes a few seconds but sometimes it takes minutes.   I keep trying to recall for 10-15 minutes sometimes.   I still roll over automatically after waking, if I can get that under control I'd probably remember a lot more....working on it!

edit: I use a voice recorder app, I can record much much faster and more clearly than I can write.   I get details out faster before I forget them, and I can record with eyes closed so as not to wake up too much.   I then transcribe to written computer files later in the day (or  a few days later if I'm lazy...bad, should do it same day without fail).

----------


## dolphin

0 points for me tonight.

I'm doing a project right now where I'm trying to read every single Peanuts comic strip and pick my favorite one from each year. I've read single every one from the 1950's. It seems to severely impact my recall if I read comic strips for 8 hours in a day on my day off. 

Luckily, I have a job which will force me away from my obsession. We'll see how it goes though.

----------


## Scionox

<DJ entry goes here>
<DJ entry goes here>

<DJ entry goes here>
<DJ entry goes here>

4 dreams, 4 fragments, 2 WBTB fails from the start of competition, looks like my rate dropped again from 2LD/day, but i will do better!

And 3step is again: Full Transform, Flight, Element Manipulation

Note: Not posting DJ entries yet, and there might be large delay on posting them depending on when i'll find time to catch up and type like 34+ entries into DV DJ...  ::lol:: 





> Oh! The bonus task has summoning a dragon in it. :3



It's been for a few competitions already, haha, kept it because nobody have successfully done it in competition yet.  :tongue2: 





> -super speed ( running, flying, or whatever? )



Running or similar, super quick flying would be advanced flying.  :smiley: 





> ( as a side note, if it´s not lucid, i think it´s very hard to know for sure one remembers the whole dream )



I usually can feel when my recall is full or partial, even if my recall is not as good, there's just that feeling of missing something, though maybe it works like that only for me.  :Thinking: 





> Now if the night between Thursday and Friday counts these are my results:
> DJ Entry
> 
> -Remember fragment: 0.5
> -Become lucid: 5
> -WBTB failed: 1 (didn't write this in DJ though)



That DJ entry only has 1 non-lucid, can you post lucid please?  :Thinking: 





> (though I did advance fly, since I didn't complete my trip I just put regular flying points, so scored correctly?)



If you feel like it was incomplete then yeah.





> does it count if I remember the fragment later on in the day?



Ofcourse it counts!  :smiley: 





> My three step tasks are:
> Successful DEILD
> Successful WBTB



Like Nfri said, those are not dream control tasks, please pick different ones.  :Thinking: 





> Are team tasks supposed to be shared dreaming?



They really aren't, just doing them with teammate-DC counts, but you can do them as shared dreaming if you and your teammate really want to.  :smiley: 





> How many points for TOTM please?



No special points for TOTM this competition, but i might add it as one of bonus tasks again in one of future competitions!





> Partial Transformation?: 4 Points
> I completely turned to a person of my choosing, including wings, a tail and horns. Does that still count only as partial or full transformation? I changed pretty much everything about myself except the basic human shape.
> Unfortunately turning into the dragon doesn't count as bonus task, but I should try it once I get lucid again



I'd say counts full transform since you've transformed completely, also congrats on lucidl!  ::D: 
Also rawr, i might make that bonus task one of next competitions.  :tongue2:

----------


## vasiona

Only recalled one full dream on the first night, and no lucidity. Last night, WBTB failed, but following it I recalled two whole dreams, and became lucid partway through the second. The circumstances were really strange. I ended up spending the entire lucid dream in one place mostly listening to a dream character talk to me, so didn’t get any other tasks done, but it was interesting in its own way...hopefully LDs in which I can start trying more of the tasks will come soon ^-^

Points:

Night#1:
Recalled 1 whole dream = 1 point

Night#2:
Failed WBTB attempt = 1 point
Recalled 2 whole dreams = 2 points
Became lucid = 5 points
Interacted with a dream character = 2 points

Total points = 11

Update: here's the DJ entry- http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/vasi...s-lucid-53518/

Oh, and the three step tasks:

Telekinesis
Element manipulation
Full transformation

----------


## Pickman

> These aren't dream control tasks mate



Okay, I posted pretty late last night, so maybe I didn't read it properly.  Here are my new Three Step Tasks:
Interact with DC
Flying
Partial Transformation 

Last night I achieved: 

Dream fragment: 0.5 
Dream Fragment:  0.5
Failed WBTB: 1
Whole Dream:  1

Total: 3 points

----------


## MyCooky

> That DJ entry only has 1 non-lucid, can you post lucid please?



Sorry, you're right. 
UPDATED

It's not much though because lately I tend to instantly loose my LDs.  :Sad:

----------


## StephL

Wow FryingMan - thank you for describing how you come to such a good recall!
I like that you say "I have interesting and meaningful dreams!"
Didn´t think of doing something like that - sounds good!

Due to heavy partying - I even didn´t expect myself to journal - and didn´t dictate.
But I found out, that really concentrating later - even if there seems to be literally nothing - brings up some things!

I have 3 Fragments up to now from last night: 1.5 points, please!

Fragments-Up-Conjuring By Really Concentrating - Sageous-Inspired Highrise Building - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nfri

First night and I get lucky. Before sleep I watched two motivational videos - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzm6TEManmQ and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsSC2vx7zFQ
I've especially remembered this phrase: *When you wanna be succesfull as bad as you wanna breath, you'll be succesfull!*

night one <competition> - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2f - 1p
2d - 2p
wbtb successful - 3p
become lucid - 5p
RC - 1p
stabilization - 2p
interact with a DC - 2p
flying - 4p
basic summoning - 4p
1. task done - 5p
2. task done - 10p
=  39p
total = 39p

----------


## Zoth

It's impressive the amount of people here that does WBTB every night, really motivates a person not to fail a single one  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

I was knocked out last night! Only one awakening and attempted wbtb, but wow did I sleep deep!

We all need to show Scionox our thanks! He is going to be super busy this competition with all of the contestants this time out. Try to make your point count as clear as possible so he can just grab the number and plug it in.  :smiley:  I saw someone use color for the points...makes easier.

Night 2:

2 fragments, attempted wbtb:  2pts

total 30.5pts

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Night #2:

2 Fragments - 1
1 Lucid -5
Super Speed - 4
Mass telekinesis - 10
Successful DEILD -2

Total - 22
Competition total - 38

oh right, the DJ entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...ng-past-53515/

----------


## fogelbise

> Night #2:
> 
> 2 Fragments - 1
> 1 Lucid -5
> Super Speed - 4
> Mass telekinesis - 10
> Successful DEILD -2
> 
> Total - 22? or is 20 the maximum in this case, I'm not quite sure how this works.
> ...



@anotherdreamer - I look forward to your entries! If you were lucid in the DEILD, that was separate from your first lucid so it doesn't make you max out for your first lucid. The 20 point maximum is just per lucid, though "(Note: Becoming lucid does not counts when chaining DEILDs, and the point limit is 10 in those DEILDs)" so looks like 22 not just 20 points. Recall doesn't count towards max either...you can tally all points that don't count towards max separately for ease of counting.

----------


## FryingMan

You're FryingMan!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> You're FryingMan!



Yatta!

I love that scene  :Cheeky:

----------


## DreamingGhost

Very rough night for me, but my recall is getting better. Before comp I couldn't even remember fragments  :smiley: 
had 5 fragments, 1 dream, and 1 failed WBTB 
Nite total = 4.5

On a side note I had one majorly failed dream sign, (I was breathing under and did not think anything of it. Darn dream logic.)  :Sad: 

Comp Total = 7

----------


## AstralMango

Didn't remember any dreams, even with a failed WBTB. Wow, what is _wrong_ with my recall as of late? Used to be good...

_Night 2 total:_ 1

*Competition total:* 3.5

----------


## Bharmo

> It's impressive the amount of people here that does WBTB every night, really motivates a person not to fail a single one



I used to avoid WBTB like the plague so as to not disturb my light-sleeper bed partner, but CanisLucidus kept insisting on how important it was.




> After two months of trying, I finally got my second lucid because I had an accidental wake back to bed.  That was when I finally admitted to myself that I needed to get serious about WBTB if I was going to maximize my chances of having a lucid.  I really, really resisted it, too.



I learnt to use just intent/affirmations to wake up after 5-6h of sleep, and my wife got used to it very quickly and does not even notice now  ::angel::  I can give credit to how useful it is.  ::thumbup::

----------


## bemistaken

12/14/2013

WBTB fail= 1 point
Fragment= 0.5 point
Dream= 1 point

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...ml#post2066843

Total points= 2.5

Got to do better than this...

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Day #2 Nap:
I'm not quite sure what the rules are on naps, if they can count towards the points or not. But I didn't sleep very well last night, so I decided I would get up a little earlier and move that part of my REM sleep to an afternoon nap.

2 fragments - 1
1 lucid - 5
interact with DC - 2
eat something - 4
DEILD - 2

Total - 14
Competition Total - 52, if naps count towards this  ::mrgreen:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...oon-nap-53524/

----------


## Shalink

Okay so I finally have a chance to leave a post after my busy day.
So last night I remember 1 dream,(http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/shal...ination-53526/) and what could of been a fragment or a hallucination (also in the link), I'm not too sure which it was but I remember it vividly.
I also did what I'm pretty sure is a WBTB attempt which I am also not too sure about because I've never done one before but I did stay up for about 30-45 minutes before going to sleep and didn't do any morning activities.  ::?: 

I'm absolutely certain that I got 1 point last night from the dream though so my total is at least 1.5 now

----------


## JoannaB

@anotherdreamer: Of course naps count! I tried to get more points today by napping but did not succeed. Naps rock.

@zoth I seem to naturally wake up around 4am most nights, so the first part of WBTB comes natural to me, it's the falling back to sleep part and the getting lucid part that I still need to improve. Although tonight I did succeed to fall back to sleep, and from the fragment I remember, I must have had a great dream - wish I could remember it all - it had shamans, flying, magic, transformation and lots more (all non-lucid).

----------


## Bharmo

> Okay so I finally have a chance to leave a post after my busy day.
> So last night I remember 1 dream,(Rafting down a river and fragment or halucination - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views) and what could of been a fragment or a hallucination (also in the link), I'm not too sure which it was but I remember it vividly.
> I also did what I'm pretty sure is a WBTB attempt which I am also not too sure about because I've never done one before but I did stay up for about 30-45 minutes before going to sleep and didn't do any morning activities. 
> 
> I'm absolutely certain that I got 1 point last night from the dream though so my total is at least 1.5 now



WBTB just means you wake up in the middle of the night, get out of bed, and after a while you go back to sleep. If you did that you can count +1 point, and it increases your possibilities of lucid dreaming. But if you really want to get much more possibilities you can also do one or more of these things:
- Stay up for at least 30 minutes
- While you are awake you do reality checks and/or read about lucid dreaming
- When you go back to sleep you use an induction technique (I recommend MILD)
Good luck!

----------


## Shalink

> WBTB just means you wake up in the middle of the night, get out of bed, and after a while you go back to sleep. If you did that you can count +1 point, and it increases your possibilities of lucid dreaming. But if you really want to get much more possibilities you can also do one or more of these things:
> - Stay up for at least 30 minutes
> - While you are awake you do reality checks and/or read about lucid dreaming
> - When you go back to sleep you use an induction technique (I recommend MILD)
> Good luck!



I did all of that stuff even the MILD (which is my main induction technique) so i guess that adds a point for attempted WBTB so now my total is 2.5
I'm still unsure of whether or not to consider the fragment/hallucination as a actual fragment or to not?

----------


## Miau

2 Lucid Dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Had 2 lucids, which is really really good.
Points : Interact with DCs: 2 points
           Do a successful RC: 1 point
           Successfully stabilize the dream: 2 points
           Remember the whole dream : 2 points ( 2 dreams )
           Basic Summoning : 4 points
So that would be, 11 points  ::D:

----------


## MyCooky

DJ Entry

-WBTB failed: 1
-dream fragment: 0.5
-whole dream: 1
-became lucid: 5  (I seriously still don't think this should be 5 points, this is getting ridiculous)

-total score today: 7.5
-total score: 20.5

Also I did DEILD during a FA. But I'm pretty sure that doesn't count.

EDIT: If Zoth says it!

----------


## Zoth

As short as they might be, they are still lucids, so they totally count congrats  :smiley: 

1 dream + 1 fragment + 1 failed WBTB= 2.5 points

total= 7 points.

Cmoon where's my lucid  :Dead Horse:

----------


## imJB

Hi StephL!

You've been lumped with a novice! I will do what I can.
Had the most productive week of dreaming ever last week...maybe 20-30 dreams (inc 1st LD) followed by 5 dry days.

Time to turn it around! starting tonight

But first - first night of the comp

~~3 dream fragments.

Sorry for the silly question but do I just come back here each day and write my evening's doings? simply as that?

My three tasks
-flying
-interact with DC
-object change

Cheers for running this!
John.

----------


## VagalTone

Today results:
 - 2 dream fragments on my DJ ( it could be more if i had wrote ) - 1
 - 1 lucid ( soon entry on my DJ ); lost my vision 3 times, but did stabilize twice ( do i count twice ? ) - 5+2 ( 5+4 ?)

Total competition: 8,5 + 8 ( 10 ? )

*Edit: DJ updated*

----------


## Nfri

<night two>

3f - 1,5
2d - 2
wbtb f - 1 
= 4,5
total = 43,5p

----------


## Zoth

> Sorry for the silly question but do I just come back here each day and write my evening's doings? simply as that?



No need to do it daily as long you keep your score updated, some people come here every 2 days. You just need to make sure to update at least once a week, but naturally it makes it easier on everyone if you do it regularly.

----------


## Bharmo

No lucids again. Four dream fragments, one WBTB attempt = 3pts
Total: 5,5 + 3 = 8,5pts
I might try forgetting about LDing next night and see if that helps in the following ones  :Sad: 
At least, I cannot complain about my recall, it could be worse.

----------


## JoannaB

Night 3: 0 points - not enough sleep and stressful night; Total continues to be 5pts

----------


## Pickman

Not my best night.  

2 dream fragments = 1 point in total.

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams WBTB fail. 

4 points. 

I really need to start sleeping more again.

----------


## Scionox

<DJ Entry goes here>
<DJ Entry goes here>

I did said i will have lucid!  :smiley: 

2 fragments, 2 dreams, 1 WBTB Success, 1 Lucid, 1 Teleport. 18 points.


*Spoiler* for _Lucid entry be here until i catch up on DV DJ_: 



I was in some tech corridor, like one of those space station corridors, and was talking to some person in red uniform. There was a small dog following him. Then as i went to one of doors dog started following me instead and person said something about it. Then dog turns into a different dog and shortly i feel that i am dreaming, i remember that i wanted to teleport into certain place, so i focus as the place fades out. Darkness. After a while in the distance i see a white magic circle. Then shortly teleportation finishes and some force holds me in the center of that magic circle, which is floating in the air. I look around, it's a rocky area, like mountains and it is night and i see a few dragons around. Some kind of power starts channeling into me, i feel it, i accept it. Then a loud noise starts as channeling finishes and shortly the force that holded me in the magic circle moves me to the ground. Dream fades.








> if naps count towards this



Naps definitely counts!  :smiley: 





> I'm still unsure of whether or not to consider the fragment/hallucination as a actual fragment or to not?



I'd say, if you feel it was closer to dream then fragment, otherwise could have been HH.





> So that would be, 11 points



No, that would be 21 points, becoming lucid is 5 points by itself.  :tongue2:  And congrats on lucids!





> Sorry for the silly question but do I just come back here each day and write my evening's doings? simply as that?



Up to you, just be sure to do it regularly enough, at least once a week.  :smiley: 





> but did stabilize twice ( do i count twice ? )



If it"s during the same dream, then only once, same for all other dream control tasks.

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
3 dreams-3 points
total-4 points

----------


## she

2 dreams - 2 points

total - 45

----------


## DreamingGhost

3 fragments = 1.5p
1 Dream = 1p
1 failed WBTB = 1p

Had three very missed dream sign again. I sure hope this is not going to be a thing and I become lucid.  :tongue2: 

Night total = 3.5

Comp Total = 10.5

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Night #3 (11/14-11/15)

1 fragment - 0.5
1 dream - 1

Lucid - 5
Eat something - 4 (I guess, technically I drank something, does this still count? Sorry for asking so many questions)
Interact with DC - 2
Telekinesis - 4
DC Changing - 4

Total = 19.5 + 1.5 = 20.5
Competition Total = 52 + 20.5 = 72.5

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...gin-out-53550/

----------


## StephL

> Hi StephL!
> 
> You've been lumped with a novice! I will do what I can.
> Had the most productive week of dreaming ever last week...maybe 20-30 dreams (inc 1st LD) followed by 5 dry days.
> 
> Time to turn it around! starting tonight
> 
> But first - first night of the comp
> 
> ...



Oh - we lump together just fine, I find - last night first LD after a dry seven days - before it a bit success - and years ago.
I find it really nice to get to know you like this - I have something, which I wanted to tell/show you - see spoiler!  :smiley: 
Lets have fun with this competition together!


*Spoiler* for _instead of pming.._: 







> In parallel with the meditation practises presented by sivason here I have started practising the zhine meditation presented in the book TYODAS. Which consists at the first stage of focusing on the Tibetan A - in particular a version with the traditional colour boundaries. I've attached the image I use.
> 
> As a beginner it is not easy to clear my mind but after about 5-10 mins I notice a distinct change in my vision. The colours and the visual phenomenon they generate are really amazing. Personally I even feel as though the image starts to float, as in it doesn't remain motionless. This could be the small movements of my body as I breathe but the affect becomes very noticeable as my concentration increases. 
> I would love to know whether this visual phenomenon I notice from the colour borders is intentional and perhaps a sign of good practise. 
> 
> Certainly at those moments where the image is most vivid my mind is most clear, however the act of noticing this of course draws my attention away from the image.
> 
> My intention is to mix up this meditation with those sivason presents. For now I'll spend a few days on this before switching.







*Aand - WhoophoopdiDuhuu!!*
Finally Lucid Again - Being Hugged And Swirled And Keeping Eyes Closed TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

This is:
2 dreams - 2
1 fragment - 0.5
WBTB fail - 1
Lucid - 5
Successful RC - 1
DC-interaction - 2

*11.5 points* please!

----------


## FryingMan

> First night and I get lucky. Before sleep I watched two motivational videos - Rise and Swim (Welcome to the Grind) - YouTube and How Bad Do You Want It? (Success) HD - YouTube
> I've especially remembered this phrase: *When you wanna be succesfull as bad as you wanna breath, you'll be succesfull!*



Apropos from the second one: 



> "I'm here to tell you today, if you're going to be successful, you gotta be wiling to give up sleep"



00:00 Sunday 2013-12-15 comp #16 night #3
1 fragment - 0.5
2 dreams - 2
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 3.5

competition total: 13.0

meh, very weak night, need to kick into high gear.

----------


## AstralMango

Didn't sleep well as we just moved into a new house, but managed to get a few dreams. 16.12.13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

One full dream: 1 point, two dream fragments: 1 point, and a WBTB fail: 1 point. C'mon, lucids, stop hiding!

_Night total:_ 3

*Competition total:* 6.5

----------


## StephL

> Apropos from the second one: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"I'm here to tell you today, if you're going to be successful, you gotta be wiling to give up sleep"



Ha - took the post out of my keyboard - rather I left it be..
But yeah - bit weird as dreaming-motivation.

----------


## Nfri

> "i'm here to tell you today, if you're going to be successful, you gotta be wiling to give up getting up"



*adjusted for ld*  :vicious:

----------


## Sensei

Give up sleep? No, sleep more. Sleep is the first leg of LDing (sageous idea). Don't give up sleep. 

Also about the 30 minute WBTB, I would recommend starting at like 5 minutes of time and then add a minute each night until you find the spot that you woke up too much that you can't go back to sleep. You want to find the point that keeps you up enough that your mind is awake but you are still able to go to sleep. Start low and move high so that you don't have more than one night that you can't go to sleep. Of course this time changes depending on sleep schedule, stress, diet, and exercise. After a while, the time doesn't matter, you will be able to "feel" it. That feeling will get you more DILDs and WILDs. SSILD can help with this. I would recommend long cycles if you do it.  it will help you find that feeling.

----------


## bemistaken

12/15/2013

WBTB fail= 1point
Remember 3 dreams= 3 points
Fragment= 0.5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...ml#post2067092

Total points: 4.5 points

Thankful for the recall  :smiley: !

----------


## fogelbise

Finally posting...

Night 3:

3 dreams - 3pts
1 successful WBTB - 3pts
DILD Become Lucid - 5pts
Fly - 4pts
DEILD - 2pts
Successful RC - 1pt

18 pts, 48.5 pts competition total

----------


## imJB

One dream - 1pt

Comp total 2.5pts

----------


## JoannaB

1 fragment 0.5pts. Total: 5.5pts

Stress level has affected my recall, yikes.

----------


## Zoth

Insomnia again....took me around 2 hours to fall asleep, and got up 4 hours later. Nothing recalled. This only makes me more motivated, gogogo  ::sniper::

----------


## Miau

Ah well - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 dream fragments, which would be 2 points.
And I got super speed but I don't know if it counts. Does it count only when you're lucid?

----------


## FryingMan

> Give up sleep? No, sleep more. Sleep is the first leg of LDing (sageous idea). Don't give up sleep. 
> 
> Also about the 30 minute WBTB, I would recommend starting at like 5 minutes of time and then add a minute each night until you find the spot that you woke up too much that you can't go back to sleep. You want to find the point that keeps you up enough that your mind is awake but you are still able to go to sleep. Start low and move high so that you don't have more than one night that you can't go to sleep. Of course this time changes depending on sleep schedule, stress, diet, and exercise. After a while, the time doesn't matter, you will be able to "feel" it. That feeling will get you more DILDs and WILDs. SSILD can help with this. I would recommend long cycles if you do it.  it will help you find that feeling.



Yes of course (sleep more) but you ARE giving something up -- continuous, restful sleep, IMO.   You may be getting the same total hours, but there is a difference in getting up 4-5 times per night vs. getting up zero times per night.   You are expending your will to get your butt up out of that warm bed into that cold room in the middle of the night and journal and do WBTB.     That's the point.

And after watching these videos I adjusted my mantra, which clearly had become too familiar for my SC, from "I wake up after every dream" to "I wake up every 2 hours" and as a result I woke up 4-5 times last night with decent recall on all but the earliest one (there was a dream there but it slipped away).   First time in a few weeks I've woken up that many times, a big improvement.   

Never mind that in the last dream of the morning I had giant puffy hair-roller-sponge lips when I looked in the mirror after some DC told me I had chapped lips, and all I had to say about this was "Yeah, I guess they're really chapped".    We also had parked our car in a small office, the car became a toy push-car sized car and I was trying to push it out of the office, and all I could say about this was "I really like small cars"!!!

Now I need to find a way to apply the same increased will and motivation to getting LDs.

----------


## StephL

I don´t do the waking up after every dream mantra - I am afraid, that might be one day too much - esp. next year when I start working again.
Recall will be lost on me like that - but for me, the _some_ awakenings I have per night shall be enough.

Edit - last night:
one dream: 1 point
one fragment 0.5 points

Summing up: *17.5 points
*

Not Much - One Stupid Recurring Dream And A Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nfri

3d - 3p
wbtb f - 1p
total = 47,5p

----------


## Scionox

<DJ Entry goes here>
<DJ Entry goes here>

11 Fragments, 1 WBTB fail, 6.5 points.  ::zzz:: 





> (I guess, technically I drank something, does this still count? Sorry for asking so many questions)



Yeah, it counts.  :smiley: 





> Does it count only when you're lucid?



Yeah for dream control tasks you need to be lucid.

----------


## FryingMan

> I don´t do the waking up after every dream mantra - I am afraid, that might be one day too much - esp. next year when I start working again.
> Recall will be lost on me like that - but for me, the _some_ awakenings I have per night shall be enough.



My ultimate goal is never to wake up on purpose but still to be lucid in every dream, Hukif-style, via ADA/RC.   For now waking more means more recall for me.   I wouldn't worry about the mantra, even while keeping the mantra I have only woken up once in the last few weeks other than the final morning waking.    It takes will power to wake up enough to recall and journal.   Turning over and just going back to sleep quickly is easy...I don't think it's possible to get "stuck" with this intention, and even if it did happen, I'm sure it would wear off quickly if you stopped.

----------


## Nfri

> Yes of course (sleep more) but you ARE giving something up -- continuous, restful sleep, IMO. You may be getting the same total hours, but there is a difference in getting up 4-5 times per night vs. getting up zero times per night. You are expending your will to get your butt up out of that warm bed into that cold room in the middle of the night and journal and do WBTB. That's the point.



Yeah exactly! It's really necessary to wake up at least 4 times per night and start journaling our dreams immediately. This is simply a must. Last night I recalled full two dreams, but I didn't start journaling them and in the morning the fully recalled dreams were gone! I also found that when I do my mild, It is really important to sleep in a cold room. The colder, the better, because I fall asleep faster after  my mild is done.





> And after watching these videos I adjusted my mantra, which clearly had become too familiar for my SC, from "I wake up after every dream" to "I wake up every 2 hours" and as a result I woke up 4-5 times last night with decent recall on all but the earliest one (there was a dream there but it slipped away). First time in a few weeks I've woken up that many times, a big improvement.



 ::goodjob2::

----------


## VagalTone

Have a good week guys !

Today results:
- 4 dream fragments: 2 pts

Total: 18,5

----------


## FryingMan

> I also found that when I do my mild, It is really important to sleep in a cold room. The colder, the better, because I fall asleep faster after  my mild is done.



For me, this ^^ times 1000.   Cold room = great sleep.   Last night despite all the wakings I got back to sleep fast each time, and the room was nicely cold.  In fact I started having what might be described as the beginnings of the feeling of a WILD almost right away after about the 4am-6am wakings, I did a half-hearted FILD attempt a few times just to see if I could catch the transition really quickly, but gave up when it didn't happen right away, for fear of waking up too much.   Still got right back to sleep, yay.

----------


## she

3 dreams - 3 points
WBTB - 3 points

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



WILD
I found myself in a bus. I went to the driver and went out the next stop. I wanted to summon patterns in the air, and made a little snowflake on my palm. Then i was making different patterns in the air , but they didn't look like they were made of snowflakes, it was some mix with smoke and snow. Then i wanted to make an ice under my feet and some time stamped with foot till awoke.



WILD - 3 points
Become lucid - 5 points
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Advanced Summoning - 10 points + 10 (2nd of three step task)
Today - 36 points
Total -81

----------


## StephL

I don´t know, if I think, it is a _must_ to do journalling several times a night. I have a tendency to insomnia - I really don´t want to mess up my sleep too much.
I wake up naturally around three times anyway - before finally getting up.
So - maybe I already have enough of opportunities - I just needed to really use them for my dictation.
Naja - I do journal daily on here at least..

The problem is - my mind doesn´t work in these awakenings, as it usually does.
In the daytime - I find it very important to use them - but when they are actually happening - I think, paperlapap - I do it next time..
In general this tends to be a problem - not having my daytime motivation, when it counts.

For this I find this competition so great - not last night - but in general, I now feel, I want to use (almost) every night as best as I can.
TOTMs do as well - but there is room to procrastinate on them, and still end up with wiings at some time.
A bit more relaxed - which is also good.

Loving this guy:

 ::fly::

----------


## Sensei

I slept like 4 hours last night and was late to work... Arg... No dreams remembered yet. WBTB fail. 

1 point. 

Gonna go for a nap this afternoon. Been working opposite schedules of my wife, so when she gets home we finally get to hang out. Problem is that it is like nine, and an hour and a half is not enough time to hang out with wife, not when you have a wife as cute and cool to hang out with as my wife.

----------


## FryingMan

OK feeling the pressure, we have a very active lower div.   Bad time for a long (approaching 3 weeks) LD dry spell, and a stess and bad-sleep induced recall low spell.   Watched those two videos, decided I had to step up my game.   Changed my mantra from "I wake up after every dream" to "I wake up every 2 hours and recall my dreams."  This plus the new will/motivation worked, and got a high-side-of-average recall night, finally.   Probably a dozen LD moments handed to me on a silver platter (foam lips?  Zombie girl?  Egg man?   Tiny car?)  and I rationalized or ignored them all.

00:00 Monday 2013-12-16 comp #16 night #4, lots of wakings and nice recall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

10 dreams  - 10 points
5 fragments - 2.5 points
1 WBTB attempt - 1 pt.

night total: 13.5

competition total: 26.5

woohoo doubled my score in one night  :smiley:

----------


## MyCooky

I had a very bad night, I didn't get much sleep.
That would be 1 dream fragment + 1 WBTB failed.
total score today: 1.5
total score competition: 22

I will do better tonight, because I'm awesome!

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments-2 points
4 dreams-4 points

become lucid-5 points
flying-4 points
dc interaction-2 points

become lucid-5 points
flying-4 points
phase through solid object-8 points
1st of 3 step tasks-5 points

total-39 points

lucid-I was flying along the ground when I gradually developed a low level of lucidity. Eventually I found myself flying over the ocean and landing on a beach. There was a dolphin right next to me within arms length. I reached out and pet it in my interest.

lucid-I was traveling with my eyes closed. I could hear a voiceover saying, "It's going to get hot! Yessir!" I became lucid and I opened my eyes. I found myself in a black and white cartoon world headed for the edge of a cliff. I jumped off and flew around looking for a solid object to pass through. I found a what looked like a gymnasium and phased through it. I woke up after flying around it for a bit.
lucid-

----------


## StaySharp

I only had like 5 fragments and 1 dream the past 2 days, so it's 33 points total for me. This week is still school which doesn't help, but then I'll be free for 2 weeks.

----------


## DreamingGhost

3 Fragments = 1.5p
2 Dreams = 2p

Another huge missed dream sign of mine of flying. I 

think I am getting close to becoming lucid lol

Night total = 3.5p

Comp total = 14p

----------


## AnotherDreamer

2 Fragments - 1
1 Dream - 1
1 Lucid - 5
WBTB Failure - 1
WILD - 3
Flying - 4
Full Transformation - 10 (+5, for first task)

Total - 20 + 3 + 5 = 28
Competition Total = 72.5 + 28 = 100.5

Duality and Kitty Power! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> OK feeling the pressure, we have a very active lower div.   Bad time for a long (approaching 3 weeks) LD dry spell, and a stess and bad-sleep induced recall low spell.   Watched those two videos, decided I had to step up my game.   Changed my mantra from "I wake up after every dream" to "I wake up every 2 hours and recall my dreams."  This plus the new will/motivation worked, and got a high-side-of-average recall night, finally.   Probably a dozen LD moments handed to me on a silver platter (foam lips?  Zombie girl?  Egg man?   Tiny car?)  and I rationalized or ignored them all.
> 
> 00:00 Monday 2013-12-16 comp #16 night #4, lots of wakings and nice recall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 10 dreams  - 10 points
> 5 fragments - 2.5 points
> 1 WBTB attempt - 1 pt.
> 
> night total: 13.5
> ...



damn fryingman! 10 dreams and 5 fragments?! I hope I can have that kind of recall someday

----------


## Shalink

Well, these past two days haven't been good for my dream recall, not a single dream or fragment recalled.  :Sad:  (I almost remembered something but I got up to quickly) 
I had to fix my sleep schedule after messing it up by helping a friend deliver papers throughout the night, so I spent yesterday fixing it back up by pretty much watching anime for 8 hours (I think that might be a record for me) and woke up at 8 today so things should hopefully be back to normal when it comes to recall.

----------


## StephL

> OK feeling the pressure, we have a very active lower div.   Bad time for a long (approaching 3 weeks) LD dry spell, and a stess and bad-sleep induced recall low spell.   Watched those two videos, decided I had to step up my game.   Changed my mantra from *"I wake up after every dream" to "I wake up every 2 hours and recall my dreams."*  This plus the new will/motivation worked, and got a high-side-of-average recall night, finally.  * Probably a dozen LD moments handed to me on a silver platter* (foam lips?  Zombie girl?  Egg man?   Tiny car?)  *and I rationalized or ignored them all*.
> 
> 00:00 Monday 2013-12-16 comp #16 night #4, lots of wakings and nice recall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 10 dreams  - 10 points
> 5 fragments - 2.5 points
> 1 WBTB attempt - 1 pt.
> 
> night total: 13.5
> ...



Congratulation on the points - but - ten dreams?
I mean if your recall is that good - I would long ago have switched mantra to an LD connected one - maybe also something to recognize all the stuff on your silver platter!
If this is high-side-of-average - you have a lot more than me.
I would love to have better recall - but _even without_ I can have little lucids - and feel it is rather about stabilization to improve them ..

I don´t know - I might be totally off - please anybody tell me so - and also the wrong person to comment like this - but why not have a bit less recall, less stress while sleeping-time - and mantra towards lucidity in your case, I wonder?

----------


## pnb1

Night 2
   Failed WBTB=1 pt
   2 fragments=1 pt
Night 3
   failed WBTB=1 pt
   3 fragments=1.5 pt
   1 dream= 1 pt
TOTAL=6.5 pts

----------


## AstralMango

Urgh, bad night again. This will probably go on for a while because of moving stress and because of the heat. Honestly, no fans in summer? Geez. Had one fragment and a failed WBTB. 17.12.13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

_Night 4 total:_ 1.5

*Competition total:* 8

----------


## Sensei

oooooh... I am behind... I still have goals for this whole thing, I am not hitting any of them.  :tongue2:  I am definitely a competitive person though, so I shall catch up. I will rise to the occasion from the ashes, like a phoenix.


That is if I can get some sleep...  :tongue2:  nap time.

----------


## bemistaken

12/16/2013

WBTB Successful= 3 points
RC Successful= 1 point
Lucid= 5 points
Successful WILD= 3 points
Go through big object (Wall)= 8 points
First of three step task= 5 points
Fly (super speed)= 10 points

Total points: 35 points (please modify as you see fit if not correct)

WILD Morning - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I believe that I am over the point limit for one dream...which the point limit is 20 points.  If so Scionox, I will allow you to award me the points as the rules state (whichever way you see fit).

----------


## imJB

Hey guys!

2 dreams - 2pts
3 fragments - 1.5 pts
WBTB fail - 1 pts

New Total - 7 pts

----------


## fogelbise

Night 4:

4 dreams, 3 fragments, 1 WBTB attempt - 6.5 pts

Competition total - 55 pts

----------


## vasiona

Night#3:

Stayed up incredibly late into the night, not getting to sleep until early morning and recalling only a fragment of a dream when I woke 
Total = 0.5 points

Night#4:

Demonic cats, shadows, tunnels and a piano (lucid) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Failed WBTB = 1 point
Remembered 2 whole dreams = 2 points
Became lucid = 5 points
Did a successful reality check = 1 point
Flying = 4 points (I think this counts, though there was so little of it that I'm not entirely sure; please correct me if it doesn't)

I took a nap later in the day and recalled another whole dream = 1 point

Total for night#3 and night#4 = 14.5 points
Competition total = 25.5 points

----------


## Pickman

A much better night last night - I had a successful lucid and completed the first of my three step tasks, which should bump up my score a bit:  

Remembered 2 whole dreams: 2 points
Became Lucid: 5 points
Interact with DC: 2 points
Three Step Task:  5 points 

Total:  14 points

----------


## TheModernNinja

Crap! I've been sick for the past 3 days and was feeling too crap to come on DV, I totally forgot about the comp! Well, I didn't recall any dreams so it didn't change much... :L

TMN

----------


## FryingMan

> Congratulation on the points - but - ten dreams?
> I mean if your recall is that good - I would long ago have switched mantra to an LD connected one - maybe also something to recognize all the stuff on your silver platter!
> If this is high-side-of-average - you have a lot more than me.
> I would love to have better recall - but _even without_ I can have little lucids - and feel it is rather about stabilization to improve them ..
> 
> I don´t know - I might be totally off - please anybody tell me so - and also the wrong person to comment like this - but why not have a bit less recall, less stress while sleeping-time - and mantra towards lucidity in your case, I wonder?



 I have on average about 4 dreams per REM/waking.   The more wakings I have, the more I can recall with detail, and I believe recall is the building block of LDing, that's why I have mantras for remembering dreams and waking between dreams.    Middle of the night wakings are also key for LDing with MILD as you visualize the most recent dream and imagine becoming lucid in it, more wakings means more chances to get lucid, more WBTBs, more intention setting, more SSILD cycles, and so on.   I also always have mantra about lucidity, I just didn't mention it because the subject was recall.

Follow my DILD workbook and you'll see I do a lot of day-time lucidity visualizations (daytime MILD).    Nighttime MILD and SSILD tend to keep me awake, and being awake means less dream time and less chances for lucidity.   I've had several long streaks of middle of the night insomnia that I've been battling over the last several months.     I had to research and teach myself how to fall asleep again starting with an active mind, and I've succeeded, so now I'm working on slooooowly incorporating back in the mid-waking techs like MILD and SSILD while maintaining my back to sleep ability.      Did a serious SSILD last night and had a (very very short) LD last night, writeup to come later  :smiley: .

I'm also doing an entirely new approach (new to me that is) for lucidity, ADA/RC, which is basically a continuous, all day, permanent reality check.  This is what the really frequent/consistent LDers (e.g., Hukif, who is lucid in every dream every night right from the start) do.   The beauty of this approach is that there is no WBTB, no get up and MILD, SSILD, WILD, etc.   The downside is that there is heavy up-front investment and an incredible requirement of willpower to keep it going all day every day until it becomes second nature.   I've been working on this for 3 weeks, and I assume my brain is re-wiring getting used to it, so in a sense it is sort of like starting over again.   It is not easy, the progress has been slow, but I'm getting better.

So you see I do lots related to lucidity.   And if you check my history, you'd see that my frequency has been increasing, 5 of my 10 LDs came in November, the 3rd month of my LD training.

So yes, there is NOBODY more interested in leveraging my recall into lucids, nobody.   And I'm working on it, believe me  :smiley: 

edit: And I'm coming off a long LD dry spell and also a recall dry spell, so getting recall back is a big accomplishment.   LDs will follow when they're ready... if it was a matter simply of will I'd be LDing every night, but they come when they're ready, everyone has different timing, congrats on your little lucids, be happy that you have them, not everyone does!

----------


## Pickman

Last night:  

Remembered 2 whole dreams: 2 points
Failed WBTB: 1 point

That's a total of 3 points.

----------


## JoannaB

Previous total 5.5 + 2 new dreams = New total 7.5

I wanted to WBTB but could not go back to sleep and got too distracted with thoughts of work, and I think this attempt is too half assed to count as a WBTB attempt.

----------


## Nfri

2f - 1p
3d - 3p
wbtb f - 1p
= 5p
total = 52,5p

----------


## she

2 dreams, 1 frag, WBTB try - 3.5 ps
total - 84.5

----------


## Miau

I thought I would recall more than just 1 dream and a dream fragment <.<

Toddlers cursing <.< - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream and 1 dream fragment would be 1.5 points and the total is 24.5 points xD

----------


## VagalTone

Today results

- 3 dream fragments: 1,5 pts

Total : 20 pts

----------


## Scionox

<DJ Entry goes here>
<DJ Entry goes here>

8 fragments, 1 WBTB Success, 2 lucid, 1 Flight, 1 Partial Transform. 25 points.  ::zzz:: 


*Spoiler* for _Lucids here until i catch up on DV DJ_: 



#1 I wake up and after a while realize that i am dreaming, after a few seconds it fades.

#2 Something going on at home then i wake up, i feel that i am dreaming and go for balcony door. I open it and go outside, but instead of balcony there's some kind of ramp. I take off and fly with my wings but dream starts fading soon. i try to stabilize it but it fades. I wake up again and there are some people on balcony which is some kind of restaurant for some reason, dream fades.








> I believe that I am over the point limit for one dream...which the point limit is 20 points. If so Scionox, I will allow you to award me the points as the rules state (whichever way you see fit).



Yeah, and it be 20 + 1 from dream(Which you forgot to add) + 3 from WBTB + 5 from TST = 29  :smiley: 





> A much better night last night - I had a successful lucid and completed the first of my three step tasks, which should bump up my score a bit:



Please post DJ entry.  :Thinking:

----------


## FryingMan

I *knew* I should have put "interact with a DC" as my first of 3 instead of second.   I've been heavily visualizing however a summon/interact with DC/fly scenario so still have hopes for it to get all 3 all at once.  But Interact with a DC is by far my most common dream action, ah well I'll remember next time  :smiley: .

Another good night.   Fewer dreams but longer ones this time.    4 journal typed pages of detail instead of previous night's 5.    And a teensy tinsy short lucid to finish off the night.   Let this be the opening of the LD floodgates!   Kiss induced lucid dream number 3!

00:00 Tuesday 2013-12-17 comp #16 night #5 LD #11, kiss induced lucid dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 fragments - 1.5
6 dreams - 6
got lucid - 5
WBTB success - 3
interact with a DC - 2

night total: 17.5

competition total: 44

----------


## StephL

Wow FryingMan - fantastic work and dedication - and congratulation on kiss-induced - how sweet - LD!!
Also - thank you for answering and explaining your approach in such clarity and length!

Lucid - Again No Animated Snowman - But Some Fun With Summoning - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I seem to be on a roll now - very happy me!!

Summing up:
3 dreams = 3 points
2 Fragments = 1 point
WBTB fail = 1 point 
DILD = 5 points
DEILD = 2 points
DC interaction = 2 points
Basic summoning = 4 points (I can do it again, after DC/Object change, for it to count as the second personal choice, I hope..?)
I think, I did element manipulation with letting it snow heavily, with snow on the ground - out of summer? = 8 points, if it counts

Last night: 24 points (with the element manipulation, if it counts..)
All together: 41.5 points

----------


## Bharmo

Last two nights went to bed late and exhausted, just got 1 fragment and 1 wtbt attempt.
Total: 8,5 + 1,5 = 10pts
 :Sad:

----------


## StaySharp

Points so far: Points 33

I was lucid this night again, 2 times in 4 days! This literally hasn't happened for over half a year and I can say I'm hyped! It was thanks to my music and an involuntary but funnily successful WBTB.

2 Remembered dreams: 2 Points
1 Fragment recalled: 0,5 Points
WBTB Success: 3 Points

Escape the tickstorm down the mountain - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Got Lucid: 5 Points
Invulnerability: 4 Points
(Actually I'm always invulnerable, though I only count it if it was tested in the dream)
Stabilized (even if it was short again): 2 Points
Interact with a DC: 2 Points

Points this night: 18,5 Points
Total Competition: 51,5 Points

----------


## VagalTone

> I have on average about 4 dreams per REM/waking.   The more wakings I have, the more I can recall with detail, and I believe recall is the building block of LDing, that's why I have mantras for remembering dreams and waking between dreams.    Middle of the night wakings are also key for LDing with MILD as you visualize the most recent dream and imagine becoming lucid in it, more wakings means more chances to get lucid, more WBTBs, more intention setting, more SSILD cycles, and so on.   I also always have mantra about lucidity, I just didn't mention it because the subject was recall.
> 
> Follow my DILD workbook and you'll see I do a lot of day-time lucidity visualizations (daytime MILD).    Nighttime MILD and SSILD tend to keep me awake, and being awake means less dream time and less chances for lucidity.   I've had several long streaks of middle of the night insomnia that I've been battling over the last several months.     I had to research and teach myself how to fall asleep again starting with an active mind, and I've succeeded, so now I'm working on slooooowly incorporating back in the mid-waking techs like MILD and SSILD while maintaining my back to sleep ability.      Did a serious SSILD last night and had a (very very short) LD last night, writeup to come later .
> 
> I'm also doing an entirely new approach (new to me that is) for lucidity, ADA/RC, which is basically a continuous, all day, permanent reality check.  This is what the really frequent/consistent LDers (e.g., Hukif, who is lucid in every dream every night right from the start) do.   The beauty of this approach is that there is no WBTB, no get up and MILD, SSILD, WILD, etc.   The downside is that there is heavy up-front investment and an incredible requirement of willpower to keep it going all day every day until it becomes second nature.   I've been working on this for 3 weeks, and I assume my brain is re-wiring getting used to it, so in a sense it is sort of like starting over again.   It is not easy, the progress has been slow, but I'm getting better.
> 
> So you see I do lots related to lucidity.   And if you check my history, you'd see that my frequency has been increasing, 5 of my 10 LDs came in November, the 3rd month of my LD training.
> 
> So yes, there is NOBODY more interested in leveraging my recall into lucids, nobody.   And I'm working on it, believe me 
> ...



You have interesting ideas here. I think many nightime practices are indeed quite disruptive to some people, and that of course is a serious blow to the whole purpose of lucid dreaming. Many people, my self included, are left with imsomnia after nightime practices. In this situation, daytime practices must be strongly considered. That also justifies some of my interest in EILD and DEILD.

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
3 dreams-3 points

become lucid-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point

total-17 points

lucid-My grandma was pointing a shot gun at me and I became lucid. I went outside and was distracted by a pretty girl. We kissed for a bit before I woke up.

lucid-I was watching some sort of romance/soap opera on tv when I realized I didn't fall asleep with the tv on. I did a nose plug to make sure I was dreaming. It was nighttime when I went outside to a lighted pool. I woke up.

----------


## Shalink

2 fragments + 1 dream + WBTB fail = 3 points 
Total = 5.5

----------


## AnotherDreamer

1 fragment - 0.5
1 dream - 1
WBTB failure - 1
2.5

Fragment:
Lucid - 5
Advanced flying - 10 (+10 for 2nd part of task)
25

Dream:
Lucid - 5
Fully Move Through Solid Object - 8
Basic Summoning - 4
Interact with DC - 2
19

Total = 19 + 25 + 2.5 = 46.5
Competition Total = 100.5 + 46.5 = 147

I hope that I scored this right. This is the first time I've had two completely separate, non-DEILD chained LDs in one night during this competition.

Super Flying & Meeting Mr. God - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MyCooky

2 dreams: 1
1 of which lucid: 5
through a WBTB: 3
did a RC: 1
did Flying: 5

extra points, first 3 of the step tasks: 5 
today total score: 20 (5)
total score: 42 (5)

EDIT: I told you!
EDIT EDIT: Sorry, forgot link -.-

----------


## fogelbise

Night 5

3 dreams, 1 fragment, 1 attempted WBTB - 4.5 pts

Competition total 59.5 pts 

Need to step it up...

----------


## AstralMango

Dang, no dreams again. I have a dry spell. Ugh, it's definitely stress of moving and all that. No WBTB either. My points still stand at 8.

----------


## pnb1

Night 4
 3 fragments=1.5 pt (one was during day nap)
 become lucid=5pt  Hey cat, aren't you dead?!
 do a RC=1 pt
subtotal=7.5 pts

TOTAL=14 pts

----------


## FryingMan

> You have interesting ideas here. I think many nightime practices are indeed quite disruptive to some people, and that of course is a serious blow to the whole purpose of lucid dreaming. Many people, my self included, are left with imsomnia after nightime practices. In this situation, daytime practices must be strongly considered. That also justifies some of my interest in EILD and DEILD.



I didn't mention it here but I'm experimenting with a "fusion" approach where I'm doing the SSILD cycles together with the relaxation technique, carefully monitoring my wakefulness to not let it get too high.   I'm approaching it from the angle where if I fall asleep, that's OK.   I'd much much rather come down on the falling asleep side of the fence than the up for hours side.    Been on the up for hours side, it sucks.   Same thing with MILD: try a MILD rep, do some relaxation, keep the level of relaxation fairly high, to the point where you could just "let go" and fall asleep quickly if you want.    Try another rep, then more relaxing.    It takes practice, and a lot of familiarity with how you fall asleep.   Also depends on how much sleep you've had and how much sleepiness is "on tap," ready to use.

   Generally if after several relaxing breaths I don't feel myself easily sink "deeper", that's a sign I'm getting too awake and I stop all SSILD/MILD and just simply try to relax fully and then fall asleep.

That's the theory, seemed to work out OK last night.   It's probably going to be a long process to figure it out fully, but hey, I've got all night, every night  :smiley: .

Yes both EILD and DEILD are very interesting and I have not yet seriously considered them.   I tried DEILD once or twice after a ND in  the few times I caught myself waking up and not moving, and almost always after a lucid, but I don't think I'm really committing to it yet because I'm concerned I'll forget the previous LD.   Once I get the frequency up to the point where I'm not always concerned about recording, I will seriously work on DEILDing and dream chaining as that seems a very common practice of the frequent/regular LDers.

----------


## bemistaken

12/17/2013

WBTB fail= 1point
Dream (2) remembered= 2point

The Bravest Littlest Knight - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total: 3 points

----------


## bemistaken

> Dang, no dreams again. I have a dry spell. Ugh, it's definitely stress of moving and all that. No WBTB either. My points still stand at 8.



No worries teammate!  We all have been there!  Go Team Virgo!  :smiley:

----------


## imJB

1 dream - 1pt
2 fragments - 1 pt

Total - 9pts

----------


## Sensei

1 dream last night and WBTB try. 1 dream during nap. 

3 points. Sleep schedule get. 8 hours of sleep tonight. It is on.... I hope. Haha.

----------


## AstralMango

> No worries teammate!  We all have been there!  Go Team Virgo!



Thanks for not making me feel bad! xD

----------


## Pickman

Last night:

Remembered 6 dream fragments: 3 points.
1 Failed WBTB:  1 point

Total:  4 points.

----------


## JoannaB

1 dream recalled: 1 pt + 7.5 prior = 8.5 pt new total

----------


## VagalTone

Today results
- 2 dream fragments: 1pt
- 1 LD: 5 pts ( more of a WILD: i felt my dream body climbing stairs, touched them with my hands, but couldn't get my vision, or perhaps i didn't want to because sometimes i enjoy staying in the void. Anyway, i am not happy how it went)

Total: 20+6

----------


## StephL

I´m on a roll with my lucids at the moment - this morning I had maybe the longest lucid ever! Hard to guess - but at the very least 10-15 min. - it felt like ages for a LD in my experience.

I have as task number one object/DC change. I wanted to make it hard for myself .. now I know, that it counts with looking shortly away and expecting them to be different - but I can´t morph them by looking at them fiercely or otherwise.

*Has anybody got a tip how to change stuff while looking at it?*
Up to now, everything (small..) I tried, worked at least to some degree - and this didn´t work at all - stuff just got more clear and detailed - more beautiful even - but it did not _change_.

Oh - and I discovered super-fast superwoman style flight!
Standing on a wagon I put my right arm in the air - and at pretty steep an angle - and I shot up that angle - one heartbeat later I almost lost sight of ground-features and was really afraid - that was a bit too exciting for my taste for now. 

If I had done it with a less steep angle - I might have been able to deal with it better - keeping the same distance to the ground - but I was on my way to space..

Purple Patch!! My Longest LD Since Joining Here - Maybe Longest Ever! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Summing up last night:
Two dreams: 2
One fragment: 0.5
WBTB: 3
Lucid: 5
RC: 1
Stabilizing: 2
DC Interaction: 2
Advanced flying (I don´t overly like it): 10
Object/DC Change: 4
As first step of triple task: 5


Total count after subtracting 4 points because of the 20 points per dream limit:  30.5
Sum total: *72 points*

Thanks again for helping with counting Scionox!

----------


## dolphin

2 dreams-2 points
1 WBTB fail-1 point
1 WILD-3 points
1 become lucid-5 points
1 stabilization-1 point
total-12 points

I beat a Lucid video game - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## she

2 dreams, WBTB try - 3 points
total - 87.5

----------


## Scionox

<DJ entry goes here>
<DJ entry goes here>

9 fragments, 1 WBTB Success, 2 Lucid, Flight, Partial Transform, Teleport. 32.5 points.


*Spoiler* for _Till i catch up on DV DJ_: 



#1: Was playing Starbound with SilentEternity, we were in small wooden house and there were alot of decorations. He also found a weapon that was apparently shooting milk and went to test it.As i exit house i suddenly find myself out of the game on balcony, i feel the dream. I take off using my wings, it's kinda windy and there are random birds flying. I continue flight until dream fades.

#2: There was some game/2D scene, two Starbound players were fighting on the bridge over lava. Equipment of one of them was weaker but he somehow manages to defeat other player. He returns in stronger armor and weapons covered in fire, they start dueling with bows. Then one of them drops the bow and i suddenly wake up there's some DC and i feel that i am dreaming, then i wake up again and get up. Dream is pretty unstable and i accidentally close eyes for a bit, that reminds me of TOTM and i close them again, and count to 10. On 10 there's weird sound and i find myself teleported to a different place, which is kinda weird small room. Then i wake up again twice.








> (I can do it again, after DC/Object change, for it to count as the second personal choice, I hope..?)
> I think, I did element manipulation with letting it snow heavily, with snow on the ground - out of summer? = 8 points, if it counts



Yeah, ofcourse you can do it again, also you forgot points for RC and stabilization.  :tongue2: 





> 2 dreams: 1
> did Flying: 5



Flying is 4, and 2 dreams be 2.  ::huh:: 





> 1.) If i do WBTB and then fall asleep and get lucid the next dream - that is not a fail, or is it?
> I just failed the WILD with it..
> 
> 2.) I have as task number one object/DC change. I wanted to make it hard for myself - but thing is - I only managed this with looking away - does that count?
> It´s sort of basic summoning, if I don´t change it while staring at it, or do I misunderstand?



1) It counts as long as you get lucid from it.  :wink2: 
2) I guess that counts.





> Hm - I just re-read about the 20 points per dream max. - that includes lucidity, RC and Stabi = 8 points.
> 
> There are only 12 left to achieve - or do I see this wrongly..?
> 
> Do the three-part-task extra points count for this also?
> That actually can´t be - because for the advanced dreamers - even step one would be 10+5...
> 
> Please explain about the point-cut-off at 20 points a bit more - thank you!



All tasks count except for those marked * , challenge task points and three step task points, in your case i think total is 30.5  :smiley:

----------


## MyCooky

> Flying is 4, and 2 dreams be 2.



Oh lol.
Well points in total are the same though XD

Failed WBTB:1
2 dreams: 2

total score today: 3
total score: 45

A bit of insomnia today...

EDIT:
I'm kinda alone in my team ...  :Sad:

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Wednesday 2013-12-18 comp #16, night #6, LD #12, cheerleader induced lucid dream
Low recall night, some insomnia, but who cares woohoo LD #12  ::banana:: 

2 fragments - 1
2 dreams - 2
WBTB success - 3
got lucid - 5
interact with DC (and how!) - 2

night total: 13

competition total: 57

00:00 Wednesday 2013-12-18 comp #16 night #6 LD #12 cheerleader induced lucid dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Sorry Pickman I fully intended to find/summon you and trade pocket contents, but I got sorta....distracted....  ::roll::

----------


## StephL

> ...
> 
> Yeah, of course you can do it again, also you forgot points for RC and stabilization.



Hehe - you are right - I should have written 34.5!!






> 1) It counts as long as you get lucid from it. 
> 2) I guess that counts.



Cool!
Thank you!
Another question - even if it counts - is there a trick with doing it in direct constant sight?
Or is it just - you need to get the hang of it?
Well - please - if anybody can help - fire your tips away!






> All tasks count except for those marked * , challenge task points and three step task points, in your case i think total is *30.5*



Ah - now I understand it all - thank you - so I have a cut-off of 4 points - and the three-step extra-points do not go into the 20 limit.
I will edit it in above!

----------


## FryingMan

> I´m on a roll with my lucids at the moment - this morning I had maybe the longest lucid ever! Hard to guess - but at the very least 10-15 min. - it felt like ages for a LD in my experience.



Can't wait for some nice long LDs like that.    4-5 minutes is my max so far.    If I can just keep my hands off the cheerleaders....

----------


## StephL

> Can't wait for some nice long LDs like that.    4-5 minutes is my max so far.    If I can just keep my hands off the cheerleaders....



It is a bit weird for me too, how fast - let´s say basic instincts - come into play.
I found (once) - I can cause a DEILD around this topic - if you expect, to dream on directly after pit-stop - that can work.

----------


## FryingMan

> I can cause a DEILD around this topic - if you expect, to dream on directly after pit-stop - that can work.



I'm having a little trouble parsing that....what do you mean?   DEILD is something I haven't really looked into yet but I think I should soon.  I sort of try after each lucid but I'm usually very excited after waking up from a LD.

----------


## StephL

> I'm having a little trouble parsing that....what do you mean?   DEILD is something I haven't really looked into yet but I think I should soon.  I sort of try after each lucid but I'm usually very excited after waking up from a LD.



I sent you a pm .. soz.  :smiley:

----------


## pnb1

night 5
   2 fragments= 1pt

TOTAL=15 pts

----------


## bemistaken

12/18/13

WBTB fail= 1 point
Dream remembered= 1 point

So Many Babies. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total points: 2 points  ::?:

----------


## bemistaken

> I´m on a roll with my lucids at the moment - this morning I had maybe the longest lucid ever! Hard to guess - but at the very least 10-15 min. - it felt like ages for a LD in my experience.
> 
> I have as task number one object/DC change. I wanted to make it hard for myself .. now I know, that it counts with looking shortly away and expecting them to be different - but I can´t morph them by looking at them fiercely or otherwise.
> 
> Has anybody got a tip how to change stuff while looking at it?
> Up to now, everything (small..) I tried, worked at least to some degree - and this didn´t work at all - stuff just got more clear and detailed - more beautiful even - but it did not change.
> 
> Oh - and I discovered super-fast superwoman style flight!



Super job StephL!  Keep up the awesome work!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

3 dreams - 3
5 fragments - 2.5

Lucid - 5
telekinesis - 4
DC interaction - 2
Advanced Summoning - 10
DEILD - 2

Total = 22 + 5.5 = 27.5
Competition Total = 147 + 27.5 = 174.5

Journey into my unconscious and RPGs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

That's exhausting typing up all those dreams, I think I prefer remembering only a couple

----------


## StephL

> Super job StephL!  Keep up the awesome work!



thank-you.gif

Maybe I get even something morphed in direct sight with Sivason´s great advice some dream soon - I hope!

----------


## Bharmo

Got regular sleep again, now I need to get lucidity back! 1 dream, 2 fragments, 1 wbtb attempt = 3pts
Total: 10 + 3 = 13pts

BTW, I just need to say I'm really impressed by some peoples' dream recall, and even though having so many people in the competition is giving me a hard time to keep up to date, this competition is being, not only motivating, but very instructive!  ::goodjob::

----------


## AstralMango

My recall is starting to come back slowly. Every time I get a dry spell, it's like I've never kept a DJ before. I hate it when it happens. So anyway, one dream and one fragment recorded. I had to really stay still and try to remember it, which I don't usually have to do. 19.12.13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

_Night 6 total:_ 1.5

*Competition total:* 9.5

----------


## Zoth

2nd night of work shift, just a few days to regulate sleep schedule once again:

2 fragments, 1 failed WBTB= 2 points.

Total: 9 points.

----------


## imJB

Hi all,

2 dreams - 2 pts
1 fragment - 0.5 pts

Comp total 11.5

Recall coming back slowly. Time to get lucid!
Nice work StephL!

----------


## fogelbise

Night 6 

a solid night!

Points that don't count towards maximums:

3 dreams, 1 fragment, 1 Successful WBTB - 6.5pts
1st step=Advanced Flying - 5pts

LD 1:
WILD 3, Become Lucid 5, Teleport 7, Flying 4, Interact DC 2 - 20pts max
Possibly became invisible but over max anyway. Could that count in the future as a partial or full transformation if verified within the dream? (I didn't verify this time)  

LD 2: 
WILD 3, Become Lucid 5, Flying 4, later in dream-Advanced Flying 10 - 20pts max
side note: beginning of LD had the dream forming around me as opposed to teleporting out of the void in the first LD and then at the end of the 2nd trip to the store, I unintentionally teleported out - no teleportation points counted for either case in my 2nd LD.

Night total - 51.5 pts
Competition total - 111 pts

Night 6, Competition #16 WILD x2 Fly to Yosemite, Clothing Store Fun - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## she

WBTB  - 3 points

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



After second false awaking in dream i decided count fingers. I had about 7 fingers, and decided to go through a wall. Easy. I was in neighbour's flat. I decided to make snowstorm and a sculpture and wished some free space. I went throgh the wall again thinking about tleport to the nature. In the wall i saw windows with diferent locations and they were like layers. I didn't like some locations, because there were streets, flats, yards. And finally i saw a layer with a summer field. I wished to be there and found myself in the grass. Then i wished to change it in winter and i saw, that from the skyline it changed in white. In ten seconds the white colour came to my feet and i stood in the winter field. The grass was gray and with hoar - frost. I wished snow in the air - it became snowing and i saw that some snowflakes not natural, but like decoration. It was funny. I began to make a snow storm, and had no idea what sculpture to do. Then i was curious what was my snow like. (There was already some snow on the grass) I touched it and it was like cotton mixed with snow and wasn't cold. And i awoke.



Become lucid - 5 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Fully move through big solid object - 8 points + 15 (third of TST)
Teleport - 7 points
today - 38
total - 125.5

----------


## Pickman

Not my best night:

5 dream fragments: 2.5 points.

----------


## JoannaB

Prior 8.5 + 3 fragments (1.5) = new total 10pts

Got very little sleep because woke up in the middle of the night and out of some reason decided that's when I needed to learn about SQL Server's memory usage and performance for work, so I googled and read a lot.

----------


## StephL

Caught a cold - I hope I scratch together a dream and a fragment maybe - that is maximum yield from last night.
It will go away - just normal sneezing and coughing business - hopefully before x-mas and us travelling to Bavaria..

----------


## Miau

Weird night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 dreams + 2 fragments = 3 points

----------


## Sensei

Holy crap finally some dreams. I stayed up all night the night before this one again, me and my wife are on different schedules for December, so it is hard not to spend time with her all night. I had 5 dreams last night and a WBTB fail.

6 points

Almost became lucid like 6 times in the last 2 dreams. Tonight is gonna be awesome. Gotta force myself to sleep.

----------


## VagalTone

Today results

- 4 dream fragments: 2 pts ( very vivid dreams, one of them i was talking to a DC and, taking some cue from the conversation, i began talking about LDing, this is usually a sign that lucidity is around the corner, or so i hope ! )

Total: 28(26+2) pts

----------


## Nfri

Last two nights I slept for 3 hours each. I've got some things need to be done and I procrastinated a lot, but I finally achieved what I've wanted to 100%. Now it's time for Christmas peace and lucid dreaming of course. Why not to extend the competition to three weeks? It would be great to have this boost motivation during all the holidays!!! :superman: 

2d - 2p
Total = 54,5p

----------


## Scionox

<DJ entry goes here>
<DJ entry goes here>

6 fragments, 1 WBTB fial, 4 points.





> Another question - even if it counts - is there a trick with doing it in direct constant sight?
> Or is it just - you need to get the hang of it?



Just like with anything dream control, you need to expect it to happen. Haven't really tried much of object changing myself, but if it doesn't happens directly try to be creative, throw a potion of changing or something, haha, there are many ways that can help with dream control if direct ones don"t work for some reason. Other than that, matter of practice.  :smiley: 





> DEILD - 2



I am fairly certain you got DC interaction from that DEILD as well, so 2 mroe points.  :tongue2: 





> Possibly became invisible but over max anyway. Could that count in the future as a partial or full transformation if verified within the dream? (I didn't verify this time)



I'd say partial transform, like modifying skin properties.  :wink2: 





> Why not to extend the competition to three weeks?



Hmmm, dunno, its always been 2 weeks or around that i think, though i might think about it.  :Thinking:

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
3 dreams-3 points
become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
phase through solid object-8 points
flying-4 points
total-22 points

lucid-I caught a FA. I did a reality check to make sure. I phased out of the window to go outside and flew around the neighborhood a bit before finding a lake. I tried to manipulate the water but couldn't and woke up.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

WBTB fail - 1
1 super long fragment - .5

178

So close to WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

only slept for 5 hours though, maybe I'll have a nice LD nap later

----------


## MyCooky

I'm quitting the Competition officially.
I mean really it's no fun without an active teammate and also I don't need the Competition for my LDing goals anymore.
Plus, I won't have much possibility for LDing the next days before Christmas.
Please don't hate me.

----------


## Zoth

1 dream recalled= 1 point
total points= 10 points

Arrived at 4:30 am from work and neighbors started noises at 10pm. Bad bad bad results, must keep the focus ^^

----------


## StephL

> ..
> 
> Just like with anything dream control, you need to expect it to happen. Haven't really tried much of object changing myself, but if it doesn't happens directly try to be creative, throw a potion of changing or something, haha, there are many ways that can help with dream control if direct ones don"t work for some reason. Other than that, matter of practice. 
> ..



Thank you for answering - I have opened a thread on this - it seems really much more difficult than basic summoning.

And I have gotten fantastic answers - especially from Sivason - can´t wait to try this out!!
Put it over in my workbook from Intro also..
Definitively a superb effect from me choosing something as first step, where I sort of knew, it´s not so easy - having stared at things before.

Besides that - one more summoning and then maybe still in December try transformation for the Arctic-wolf task!
Need to get healthy again, though, and lucid in the first place - and I wonder, if travelling to Bavaria will be helpful - or rather a hindrance..

----------


## DreamingGhost

here are my scores for the two nights I missed posting and last night. Stupid cats are making it hard to sleep lol

Night 1
4 Fragments = 2p
failed WBTB = 1p

Night total = 3p

Comp Total = 17p

Night 2
2 fragments = 1p
failed WBTB = 1p

Night Total = 2p

Comp Total = 19p

Last night
2 fragments = 1p
1 dream = 1p
failed WBTB = 1p

Night Total = 3p

Comp total = 22

----------


## fogelbise

Night 7 

only focused on rest and it showed - 1 dream - 1pt

total - 112pts

Interesting dream, heard of the heinous knockout game? This involved a vile group called the "____ Fence Society" and they got their kicks by throwing people off of high rise buildings with people ducking for cover down below. The were going for some kind of record and they had created 7 youtube videos so far. This is the first dream in a very, very long time that I remember being afraid (it was non-lucid) as myself and family were on floor 61 on an observation deck and in a hurry to get down in case someone decided we were next!  :Eek:

----------


## StephL

I put my meagre crop from last night down now:
Sneezing And Coughing And Not Remembering Much.. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1.5 points for one dream and one fragment, please.

New total:* 79.5*

----------


## Bharmo

Not much again: One dream (failed to write down a couple of fragments so I totally forgot them) and wbtb attempt = 2pts
Total 13 +2 = 15pts

----------


## Bharmo

> I'm quitting the Competition officially.
> I mean really it's no fun without an active teammate and also I don't need the Competition for my LDing goals anymore.
> Plus, I won't have much possibility for LDing the next days before Christmas.
> Please don't hate me.



If you stay in the competition Scionox will probably move you to another team, when your teammate is disqualified according to the rules, in a few days.

----------


## AstralMango

Points still at 9.5.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Afternoon Nap:

fragment - .5
Lucid - 5
Telekinesis - 4
Stabilization - 2
Object Changing - 4 (Almost got the 3rd task done! I thought that I only had to change an object into a bunch of smaller objects, I didn't realize that it had to be enormous for it to be advanced object changing)

Competition Total - 15.5 + 178 = 193.5

Another afternoon Nap - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## TheModernNinja

1 dream. Being sick sucks. :L

Total: 1 

TMN

----------


## she

2 dreams
total -127.5

----------


## Pickman

Last night:

1 whole dream: 1 point
3 fragments: 1.5 points.

Total: 2.5 points.

----------


## JoannaB

Previous 10 + 1 fragment = 10.5pts new total

All I remember is that I had a work related dream, but I am pretty confident about that memory.

I was worried whether I would have insomnia again, but no problem at all this night.

----------


## MyCooky

> If you stay in the competition Scionox will probably move you to another team, when your teammate is disqualified according to the rules, in a few days.



Still I won't. I don't see the point anymore, sorry.

----------


## StephL

One dream + two fragments = 2 points
From an earlier post for yesterday - there were 1.5 points
So this to the 78 points total, which are noted in the OP:

New total: 81.5 points

Waking Nomad´s Project - A Weird Darts Match - Holiday With My Husband - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Zoth

> Still I won't. I don't see the point anymore, sorry.



This competition isn't necessarily a "go for the top 5 and quit if it seems you're not reaching it", it can just be a way to keep yourself in check by coming here and posting your nightly results, while grabbing some motivation from other people. You should consider staying just for the sake of completion, because you will feel good that you stick with it through the end. If not, thanks anyway for sticking with us so far and hopefully next competition you'll feel more motivated to stay until the end  :wink2: 

On topic:

1 dream fragment, recovered while someone was drilling a hole 20 steps away from my window, massive headache today xD
total points: 9.5 points.

----------


## VagalTone

Today results  ::roll:: 
- 4 dream fragments: 2 pts

Total: 30(28+2)

----------


## MyCooky

> This competition isn't necessarily a "go for the top 5 and quit if it seems you're not reaching it", [...]



Are you really assuming I quit because of my points?

----------


## Scionox

<DJ entry placeholder>
<DJ entry placeholder>

3 dreams, 4 fragments, 1 WBTB Success, 2 lucid, 2 flight, 2 stabilization, 2 partial transform, 2 DC Interact, 2 Phase thru solid object, 1 Basic summon. 48 points. Looks like i am catching up!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Until DV DJ_: 



#1: I was at home and there was something about some game. Then i wake up and feel the dream, i get up and its pretty unstable so i stabilize on the way to balcony door. Then i phase through balcony door, curtain gets in the way but i manage to go around it, at least touching it doesn't immediately ends dream anymore, haha. Then i take off and fly using my wings, and in flight i actually feel different in a good way. I fly around and try to remember goals but dream fades.
I wake up, but theres some drunk person. I get up but he keeps getting in the way no matter where i go so i punch him into balcony door, opening it and knocking him out. I stabilize dream, then take off and fly but drunk person wakes up and apparently grabs me, it gets heavy to fly with him around so i land and drop him off, he quickly goes somewhere around corner. I notice weird body of water in there with waves. I come around and apparently its just puddle of water, making waves like its sea or something. The drunk dude goes underwater and apparently theres a door which he opens and walks in. I look around and notice semi-abandoned kind of tunnel and i decide to check it. Its dark but its also easy to see things, i notice a few random people walking around. On the way i remember about my goals and decide to go back outside. Then dream fades midway.

#2: I wake up and apparently mom's here and something's going on. I very briefly feel the dream but not quite as much to immediately go lucid, but enough to RC. RC fails but a notice that lights are more glowy and that theres random midget talking with someone behind the door. I go to balcony, phasing through balcony door, and take off using my wings. Almost immediately near bushes down on the ground i notice some weird creature, i fly closer and apparently it's a small blue chicken-like creature of some kind, which then hides in the bush. As i land i notice that i am in forest now. I explore around for a while, there are rocks and a fallen tree and some other small creatures. I try to remember goals and think about dragons, surely one almost immediately starts flying above. Red scales, 2 horns curved forward a bit. He lands and starts telling me something, but dream fades out and i can't quite hear it.
I wake up and theres some random DC in the room, i wake up again and again, this time properly








> 1 dream. Being sick sucks. :L



Awwr,  :Sad:  i hope you'll get better.





> I mean really it's no fun without an active teammate



Actually your teammate responded to my PM today with points, he got 3 points from 6 fragments, reply if it changes your decision.

----------


## Zoth

> Are you really assuming I quit because of my points?



I'm assuming you've quit because you think it's not worth it anymore. My point is you can actually ignore certain aspects of the competition (like team points, or lack of partner) and still enjoy the competition in other ways. I was just trying to help you sticking with us (like others tried to do), but naturally it's your choice ^^

----------


## Sensei

@mycooky 
The only point is to try and have something to keep you motivated. If you dont have time to get on here and can't update, then you are risking being able to join the next competition.  :tongue2:  feel free to drop out, but make sure to come back on the next competition, hopefully you will have a teamate next time. Keep trying to LD during busy times, always try to LD even if you are not getting enough sleep or anything. Your SubC will reward your consistency. Remember that you are trying to change the way your mind works about LDing. That is why we have all the mantras and visuals. Move your mind from point A to point to point B. That is why each LD is easier to get if you stay consistent. If you lose out a week of sleep or so and keep up the practice, no problems should come. Your confidence shouldn't come from how you are doing in this past week, but from yourself. 

Good luck myCooky. 

4 dreams and  WBTB fail
5 points.  :tongue2:  still need a little more sleep. 6 hours won't cut it for me.

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments-2 points
2 dreams-2 points
total-4 points

----------


## AnotherDreamer

1 fragment - .5
1 WBTB failure - 1
195

----------


## fogelbise

Night 8

7 fragments, 1 attempted wbtb - 4.5pts

Competition total - 116.5pts

Anyone that has the weekend off...it can be a prime time to LD, let's all make some nice strides this weekend!

----------


## FryingMan

> @mycooky 
> The only point is to try and have something to keep you motivated. If you dont have time to get on here and can't update, then you are risking being able to join the next competition.  feel free to drop out, but make sure to come back on the next competition, hopefully you will have a teamate next time. Keep trying to LD during busy times, always try to LD even if you are not getting enough sleep or anything. Your SubC will reward your consistency. Remember that you are trying to change the way your mind works about LDing. That is why we have all the mantras and visuals. Move your mind from point A to point to point B. That is why each LD is easier to get if you stay consistent. If you lose out a week of sleep or so and keep up the practice, no problems should come. Your confidence shouldn't come from how you are doing in this past week, but from yourself. 
> 
> Good luck myCooky. 
> 
> 4 dreams and  WBTB fail
> 5 points.  still need a little more sleep. 6 hours won't cut it for me.



And it's not just the motivation, the competition builds a camaraderie in what is essentially an otherwise individual activity that I find very valuable.   Not just camaraderie with your teammate, but with all the participants.   It's really something fun and special!   It gets us all talking in a common activity.

I had a night of excessively weird random and very amusing/fun dreams last night, that alas I only have mostly just fragments of memory of them.   Ah, to be able to really remember the whole night of dreams what a thing that would be!

----------


## MyCooky

> @mycooky 
> The only point is to try and have something to keep you motivated. If you dont have time to get on here and can't update, then you are risking being able to join the next competition.  feel free to drop out, but make sure to come back on the next competition, hopefully you will have a teamate next time. Keep trying to LD during busy times, always try to LD even if you are not getting enough sleep or anything. Your SubC will reward your consistency. Remember that you are trying to change the way your mind works about LDing. That is why we have all the mantras and visuals. Move your mind from point A to point to point B. That is why each LD is easier to get if you stay consistent. If you lose out a week of sleep or so and keep up the practice, no problems should come. Your confidence shouldn't come from how you are doing in this past week, but from yourself. 
> 
> Good luck myCooky.



I'm allways trying to lucid dream, so don't worry.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

12/20/13

3 dreams remembered= 3 points
1 fragment= 0.5 point
WBTB fail= 1 point

Sex. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total points= 4.5 points  :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

Regarding this recent inspirational and upbeat posts, i would like to say i actually thought i was awesome until i star looking at folk´s points  :Big laugh: 
Now, i want to be more awesome, thank you guys  ::cheers::

----------


## fogelbise

^^I think you're awesome VT...to us all being "awesomer!" (bad English on my part, but I like "awesomer" better!) Yes, there are hot contestants here that give me motivation to aim higher!
 ::cheers::

----------


## VagalTone

You are awesome too*, fogelbise  ::cheers::

----------


## fogelbise

I had to change that because I realized that is what it sounded like...I actually meant "as well as you" referring to your first sentence "thought I was awesome"...  :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

Lol, i was just mocking you, i understood your intention, now i should edit my post too

Cheers again  ::cheers::

----------


## pnb1

Night 6
   2 frags=1 pt
Night 7
   2frags=1pt

TOTAL 17 pts

----------


## Bharmo

One dream, one fragment, wbtb attempt = 2,5pts
Total = 15 + 2,5 = 17,5pts
Need... to get... lucid!  :Mad:

----------


## DreamingGhost

1 fragment = .5p
1 dream = 1p

missed the dream sign for flying. Darn dream logic passed it away because I had a bracelet and necklace with flying powers.

Night total = 1.5

Comp total = 23.5

----------


## vasiona

Sorry for not updating  ::sad2::  Hopefully in the coming week I'll be able to focus more on lucid dreaming and post daily.

[I’ll update soon with a DJ entry for the two lucid dreams]

Here are my points for the last four nights:

Night#5
Could barely sleep (slept around 3 hours) and had no real recall because of this, so no points

Night#6
3 whole dreams recalled (3 points)
Successful reality check (1 point)
Became lucid (5 points)
Failed WBTB (1 point)
Total = 10 points

Night#7
2 whole dreams recalled (2 points)
Failed WBTB (1 point)
Became lucid (5 points)
Total = 8 points

Night#8
1 whole dream recalled (1 point)
Failed WBTB (1 point)
Night total = 2 points

Competition total = 45.5 points

*Edit:*





> 1) It counts as long as you get lucid from it.



Huh...I also thought it only counted if I managed WILD after WBTB, so I counted all my WBTB attempts as failed, including ones following which I became lucid midway through a dream  :tongue2:  I'm still not sure if I understand this right, but I looked through my DJ and if DILDs count then my WBTB attempts for night#4 and night#6 were successful. So I guess that's 49.5 points instead of 45.5... but ignore this if I'm confused/wrong  ::disconcerted::

----------


## Shalink

Past 3 days have not been good for me, only 1 fragment, worst part is I almost remembered a couple of dreams but they keep fading when I thought about them.  :Sad:  
I guess I have to try even harder, don't want to fall too far behind.  :smiley: 

Edit: Current Total = 6 Points

----------


## AnotherDreamer

fragment - .5
Lucid - 5
2 telekinesis - 8
DEILD - 2

Total - 15.5
Competition Total - 195 + 15.5 = 210.5


*Spoiler* for _Quick afternoon Lucid_: 



I was in some outside classroom and there was a military guy, picking on a smaller guy. The military guy had a huge knife, he took the smaller guy's smaller knife and gave him the huge knife. The smaller guy held it in a protective stance. The military guy threw the knife into the smaller guy's chest.

Then he started walking towards the rest of the class, I became lucid. I made his weapons fly out of his hands. Dream faded away. I tried to stabilize it but it was too late, just did DEILD instead. I ended up at my elementary school playground. I made a piece of paper levitate. Tried to walk through a chain-link fence, only got my head through. Woke up.

----------


## imJB

Hey all,

Night 1 
Fragment 0.5

Night 2 
1 dream
1 fail wbtb

Total - 14

----------


## FryingMan

> fragment - .5
> Lucid - 5
> 2 telekinesis - 8
> DEILD - 2
> 
> Total - 15.5
> Competition Total - 195 + 15.5 = 210.5
> 
> 
> ...



I've been wondering about this -- can you count a point action more than once in a dream?   Like if you perform 10 basic summons do you get 10 times the points, or can you only count one action per dream?

----------


## Miau

Fighting - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 dreams= 4 points
1 dream fragment= 0.5 points
So, 4.5 points xD

----------


## Bharmo

Really bad night. Got to go out a couple of times during the night because of some barking street dogs that didn't let us sleep. And I had to wake up earlier than usual.
So, two dream fragments and WBTB attempt, 2pts
Total 17,5 + 2 = 19,5pts
I'll try napping later, but I don't usually get to REM in naps.

----------


## VagalTone

Today results
- 3 dream fragments 
- 1 wbtb fail 
- 1 lucid ( DJ soon )

Total : 37,5 ( 30+7,5)

----------


## StephL

I was lucky once more with getting lucid - did RC - but it slipped away much too fast.
Was able to DEILD back in, but only to have maybe even less than a minute more - did RC - and then - I should remember, actually - but I don´t - there was a reason to climb a tree. And I thought I do that with "super strength".
What I do remember is gripping some thinish branches, _not really_ expecting to be strong - no I wasn´t.
Just hung there - hugging branches and woke up once more..

Except that - the only lucid action was RCing. Why I climb trees without first stabilizing and thinking about my goals - don´t know..

Two dreams: 2
WBTB: 3
Lucid: 5
DEILD: 2
2xRC: 2

Last Night: 14 points
New total:* 95.5*


Monster-Rabbit And Monster-Dog And A DEILD Between Two Useless Mini-Lucids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

All I have from this night is a note on my phone recorded close to midnight "I was fallinhhynn". Does this count as a 0.5point fragment? All I remembered by morning was that I had written something about a dream at night, but I no longer remember falling.

----------


## Nfri

1d = 1p
total = 55,5p

----------


## Zoth

1 fragment= 0.5
total= 11 points.

Started exercising yesterday, and will be able to extend sleep for a bit longer after new year's.

----------


## Sensei

Hello...
7 dreams
Success WBTB = 3 points
Become lucid  *2= 10 points (when chaining DILDs I dont get, but I get it for the first one even if after a DILD if so, then 15)
DEILD *3 =6 points
WILD = 3 points
RC *5 = 5 points
Stabilize *5 = 10 points
Interact with DC *5 = 10 points
Teleport (after TOTM)= 7 points
Super strength = 4 points
Basic summon *2 (cards) = 8
Total = 73 points

Back to sleep... Will post DJ later. I put some notes in here so that I dont forget some things.

----------


## FryingMan

> Hello...
> 7 dreams
> Success WBTB = 3 points
> Become lucid  *2= 10 points (when chaining DILDs I dont get, but I get it for the first one even if after a DILD if so, then 15)
> DEILD *3 =6 points
> WILD = 3 points
> RC *5 = 5 points
> Stabilize *5 = 10 points
> Interact with DC *5 = 10 points
> ...



Now *there's* a BrandonBoss night!   Back in the saddle again, congrats!

----------


## Scionox

<DJ entry placeholder>
<DJ entry placeholder>

4 fragments, 1 WBTB fail. 3 points.

MyCooky is officially out of competition now  :Sad:  , mdluffy113 i hope you don't mind movement to other team.





> I've been wondering about this -- can you count a point action more than once in a dream? Like if you perform 10 basic summons do you get 10 times the points, or can you only count one action per dream?



Once per dream, in his case second TK was in DEILD.  :tongue2: 





> RC: 1



Actually you did it once lucid, and once again in DEILD, so 2 points(Unless i misunderstood something)  :smiley: 





> Does this count as a 0.5point fragment?



Definitely counts!





> Total 15 + 2 = 17pts







> total= 10.5 points.



Your points are a little bit off.  :wink2: 





> Hello...



Congrats on getting back!  ::D:

----------


## StephL

Yeah - thank you Scionox - just thought that when I saw BB´s several RCs - yepp - one more point please - I´ll edit in!  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Well there wasn't much to report the past days because I largely had short nights without dreams, but today I could sleep long again and got a glimpse of my old recall, had 10 dreams and 2 fragments.

Competition so far: 51,5 Points

So, for the recent days:
10 recalled dreams: 10 Points
3 Fragments: 1,5 Points

Total Competition: 63 Points

----------


## Zoth

Thanks Scionox, just did the math again and edited my last post xD

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments-2 points

become lucid-5 points
element manipulation-8 points
2nd of 3 step tasks-10 points

become lucid-5 points
basic summon-4 points
dc interaction-2 points

total-36 points

lucid-I was going up the stairs of a building when I gradually developed a low level of lucidity. I was thinking once I reached the top I would try to start an earthquake. As I was thinking this an earthquake started, which startled me a bit as I was expecting it and I was high up in the building.

lucid-I gradually became lucid as I was walking around my grandmas house. I decided I wanted to kiss a girl. After a bit of searching I settled on summoning my crush. I hugged her and had a nice kiss with her that lasted about 10 seconds before I woke up.

----------


## vasiona

Night#9

2 fragments recalled (1 point)
Failed WBTB (1 point)
1 whole dream recalled (1 point)
Night total = 3 points

Competition total = 52.5 points

----------


## AnotherDreamer

1 fragment - .5
2 dreams - 2

Dream 1
Lucid - 5
DC int - 2
flying - 4
Advanced Summoning - 10

Dream 2
Lucid - 5
flying - 4
DC int - 2
Invulnerability - 4
Mass Telekinesis - 10 (I think this was mass telekinesis, I might be wrong though, might be elemental manipulation?)

Total = 42.5
Competition Total = 210.5 + 42.5 = 253

House party, or Action Jackson! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

breaking a dry spell of not sleeping - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 DJ entry. Sorry it is so edited. No need  for y'all to be reading about me and my wife doing the sideways tango.

----------


## fogelbise

Night 9

6 fragments, 1 dream, 1 attempted wbtb - 5pts

Competition total - 121.5pts

----------


## FryingMan

> Hello...
> 7 dreams
> Success WBTB = 3 points
> Become lucid  *2= 10 points (when chaining DILDs I dont get, but I get it for the first one even if after a DILD if so, then 15)
> DEILD *3 =6 points
> WILD = 3 points
> RC *5 = 5 points
> Stabilize *5 = 10 points
> Interact with DC *5 = 10 points
> ...



I think this deserves some sort of site medal.   One night with every major known form of LD: DILD, DEILD, & WILD.... this is so awesome!   I personally would like to know more about each induction and DEILD transition!

----------


## bemistaken

12/21/2013

WBTB fail= 1 point
Dream remembered (3)= 3 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...ml#post2067757

Total points= 4 points

----------


## Bharmo

> Your points are a little bit off.



Thank you, Scionox, post edited.

----------


## Pickman

Another crap night:

1 whole dream: 1 point
Failed WBTB:  1 point
2 dream fragments: 1 point

Total: 3 points.

----------


## Nfri

4f = 2p
total = 57,5p

----------


## JoannaB

1 WBTB attempt with no recall (1pt)
Total: 12 pts

I woke up thinking about work related issues, but don't know whether I also dreamed of them or not

----------


## VagalTone

Today:
-1 dream: ( semilucidity, i had access to a virtual world by logging in to a special account, very cool and long, 3 hours, i dont remember waking up or having a different dream, so it was pretty long ): 1 pt

Total: 38,5

----------


## JoannaB

I just remembered a fragment! So my total is up to 12.5

The fragment had to do with Christmas anxiety: in this dream my mom asked me whether something could be thrown away, and I looked, and they were transparent Legos, and I said "no! These are part of the kids' Christmas gift. What are they doing out here anyway before Christmas. Should be hidden, and not on display."

----------


## FryingMan

> 1 WBTB attempt with no recall (1pt)
> Total: 12 pts
> 
> I woke up thinking about work related issues, but don't know whether I also dreamed of them or not



For thoughts that just won't go away (work thoughts are hard to dispel I know), I imagine a treasure box on the night table, and a visualize a stream of thoughts flowing out of my head and into that box for safe keeping, so that they'll leave me alone at that moment.

p.s. transparent legos were my ABSOLUTE MOST PRIZED legos, as you could make windows, etc. out of them.   They were rare and magical.

----------


## FryingMan

4 nights.   3 nights full of dreams and recall running from good to great to super, culminating in an LD, then a total dud night with just 1 short dream I barely recalled and no sleep.   You gotta pay the piper from time to time.    Just when I think I've seen the most bizarre things my SC can throw at me, SC tops itself yet again.   (Jeb Bush the labradoodle, The Dog That Wouldn't Die (and my poor battery powered dog), Morgan Freeman and the she-male, crow-girl, and so on).  Sorry for all the typos in the DJ, transcribing takes a very long time and I'm typing at absolutely top speed and make a lot of misnakes  :smiley: .

Interesting how day residue works.  I was thinking about Christmas when i was young, the magical feeling of coming downstairs to presents under the tree, and I had a dream where I kept wishing that the Christmas I was trying in vain to set up would be like Christmas when I was a boy, and I got very upset when I couldn't get this to work.

Also note this fragment "A bunch of people becoming lucid, in a competition" !!!!!

Got to stop getting so behind in transcribing, need to keep the mind on every night's dreams right away.

00:00 Thursday 2013-12-19 comp #16 night #7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 dreams - 6
3 frags - 1.5
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 8.5

00:00 Friday 2013-12-20 comp #16 night #8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 dreams - 6
7 fragments - 3.5
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 10.5

00:00 Saturday 2013-12-21 comp #16 night #9 LD #13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 dreams - 6
5 fragments - 2.5
WBTB success - 3
got lucid - 5

night total: 16.5

00:00 Sunday 2013-12-22 comp #16 night #10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream - 1              
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 2
group total: 37.5

competition total: 57 + 37.5 = 94.5

----------


## Pickman

Another crap night.  I'm blaming this on whatever bug it is I've got recently: 

1 whole dream:  1 point.  
2 dream fragments: 1 point.  

Total: 2 points.

----------


## FryingMan

> Another crap night.  I'm blaming this on whatever bug it is I've got recently: 
> 
> 1 whole dream:  1 point.  
> 2 dream fragments: 1 point.  
> 
> Total: 2 points.



That's OK, team Aries is doing well!   Sick sucks for dreaming.

And I *almost* met you last LD 2 nights ago ... remembered your name and everything, but the dream was too short and after I resolved to score some competition points instead of getting distracted by my usual tendencies, it ended.

----------


## dolphin

3 fragments-1.5 points
2 dreams-2 points
total-3.5 points

----------


## StephL

> ..
> The fragment had to do with Christmas anxiety: in this dream my mom asked me whether something could be thrown away, and I looked, and they were transparent Legos, and I said "no! These are part of the kids' Christmas gift. What are they doing out here anyway before Christmas. Should be hidden, and not on display."







> ..
> 
> p.s. transparent legos were my ABSOLUTE MOST PRIZED legos, as you could make windows, etc. out of them.   They were rare and magical.



Lego!!
I loved Lego - and my mother threw it all away, when I moved out - without asking - it was in the attic - no space was needed - just like that..
And yeah - transparent was rare indeed.
I had these plates for Lego - and made houses with several floors and stairs between - the rooms open, without walls - and there lived my small plastic animals - what a nice memory - thanks Joanna! I mean the last one...

One fragment only - 0.5 points - new total: 96
But a nice fragment:

Only One Fragment Today - Research With Lucid Rats - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Some years ago there was a life-size giraffe from Lego in Berlin on Potsdamer Platz - super - and from the regular small pieces!

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I flew in ordinary dream, then remembered, that in dreams it also possible, count
fingers - 7.
I flew through the window, and landed in the street. I put my hands in the wall to earn points and hardly remembered about ice sculpture task. I was on a cross in my town 
and there was enough space for snowstorm. I began moving my fingers on the right hand slowly and all became grey and there were snowflakes and decorated snowflakes like in previous LD . In some moment i understood that i need more power. Then i began moving my left hand and left fingers. When i understood that snowstorm was strong enough, i turned around to find what sculpture to make, and found a rose bush. It was without flowers, but with leaves. I wished it and finished the snow storm. I felt fingerpain in both hands. When it became clear, i saw a ROSE BUSH MADE FROM ICE!!!!! It was about 2 meters and it was so .... Every leaf, every branch was so attractive and beautiful, that i came to it, broke off one leaf and took it in my mouth. It was cold, and melt slowly. I decided that the task was finished and awoke.



Our team task will be Ask teammate to demonstrate the powers - 10 points

Yesterday - 2 dreams
today - 1 dream
Become lucid - 5 points
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Flying - 4 points
Push your hand through an solid object - 4 points
Basic Summoning - 4 points
Basic Summoning - 4 points
Upper League Advanced Task  - 20 points
today - 43
total - 170.5

----------


## Shalink

Well last night was successful, I got Lucid and had a FA.  ::D: 

Here are my points:
2 dreams = 2 points
Lucid = 5 points
Super speed = 4 points
Telekinesis = 4 points
First Edit: Also a RC = 1 point

Will edit this post later with the DJ but I got to do something
2nd Edit: DJ Entry http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/shal...ucid-fa-53748/
Old Total = 6 point 
New Total = 22 point

----------


## Bharmo

> Well last night was successful, I got Lucid and had a FA.



Congrats, Shalink!!
Now I need to get lucid as well, and do my part in getting our team going up more in the scoreboard!

Last night I got one dream (in which I did some "super parkour" while being chased, something like opening scene in The Matrix, but for 20 min) and WBTB attempt.
So that's 19,5 + 2= 21,5 pts

----------


## Pickman

> That's OK, team Aries is doing well!   Sick sucks for dreaming.
> 
> And I *almost* met you last LD 2 nights ago ... remembered your name and everything, but the dream was too short and after I resolved to score some competition points instead of getting distracted by my usual tendencies, it ended.



Well, you seem to be carrying the team with your success in this.  I think I'm recovering from this bug or whatever it is I've got, so hopefully I will have some more success before the month is over.  I had one lucid, but I didn't think to work on anything else other than the three step task.  I'll try and bear the team task in mind the next I have a lucid.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

2 fragments - 1
5 Dreams - 5
1 WBTB failure - 1

1 Lucid - 5
1 true DEILD - 2
DC interaction - 2
DC changing - 4
Basic Summoning - 4
1 Stabilize - 2
Teleport - 7

Total = 20 + 7 = 27 (I am assuming that the rules were saying that the max points for a dream were only 10 during chained DEILDs, not when the first LD is induced by a dream exit)
Competition Total = 253 + 27 = 280

Night of Short Lucids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> Our team task will be Ask teammate to demonstrate the powers - 10 points



Are we supposed to announce our team task before it's done in order to get points for it? Can we only do one of them?

----------


## pnb1

Night 7
   2 fragments=1pt
Night 8
   2 fragments=1pt

TOTAL = 19 PTS

----------


## imJB

A lot of effort spent focusing on bring back my recall perhaps showing some results. With a bit of confidence under the my belt I will start focusing on lucid again next few nights.

2 dreams - 2 pts
3 fragments - 1.5 pts
1 failed WBTB - 1
Total - 4.5

Comp total - 18.5 pts

stephL looking great on top of the table well done

----------


## fogelbise

Night 10

Points that don't count towards maximums:
wbtb success, step 2, 3 dreams, 2 fragments - 17pts

Night 10, Competition #16 Crazy Mirror Induced DILD, WBTB then Awareness DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
dild#1 advanced flying, becoming lucid- 15pts
dild#2 telekinesis, becoming lucid - 9pts

41pts +121.5 through night 9= 162.5pts competition total

Edit: was about to add interact with a DC in first dild, not really in 2nd...but part I was thinking of was before really lucid...maybe semi but nah...

----------


## Nfri

1f - 0,5
3d - 3p
wbtb s - 3p
become lucid 5p
fly RC - 1p
stabilization - 2p
flying - 4p
interact with a DC - 2p
=  20,5p
total = 78p

short lucid in the morning - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Monday 2013-12-23 comp #16 night #11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

OK recall, not great, not terrible.   Couldn't get back to sleep for a few hours at 06:00.

3 dreams - 3
4 frags - 2
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 6
competition total:  94.5 + 6 = 100.5

----------


## JoannaB

Not much sleep, no recall. Today we are going out of town. Hopefully more sleep in new location?

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams wbtb fail. 

4 points

Big time my bad, on my WBTB I knew I was too tired, but I didn't stay up longer. :/

----------


## VagalTone

Today

- 2 dreams
- 2 fragments

 Total: 41,5

Notes: 

I have changed a bit my lucidity practices . I decided to try again a more effortful ( in the beginning ? ) approach, in hopes of sooner or later achieving  a steady natural lucidity ( that is, because of some ingrained worthwhile habit, and therefore less effortful and less lucidity oriented, or at least no so much lucidity oriented ) . Yes, a big goal, but i think it is achievable, one way or another. Wish me luck ! :wink2: 

In sum, i am more interested in keeping my confidence and motivation, and not so much about results. It doesn´t mean i am giving up this competition, quite the opposite ! i hope i will be stronger in the future  :Cheeky:   ( not for the sake of competition, but self-fulfillment  :smiley:  )

----------


## Scionox

<DJ entry placeholder>
<DJ entry placeholder>

Sorry about not updating for a day, was really busy day yesterday...
Either way

D1: 7 fragments, 1 dream, 1 lucid, 1 DEILD, 1 WBTB fail. 12.5 points.
D2: 5 fragments, 1 dream, 1 lucid, 1 WBTB fail. 9.5 points. (Had a headache, so kinda surprised i managed to get lucid even for so short, haha)


*Spoiler* for _lucids_: 



#1: I wake up and keep eyes closed, doing DEILD i feel the dream and open eyes, false awakening, also very unstable. I see some DC and try to move but dream fades before i can stabilize it.

#2: There was some video about some ship, then someone in chat said something about 'cood' whatever it is, then back in video voice starts repeating 'cood' with echo. i realize that its dream but dream just fades out in seconds.








> (I think this was mass telekinesis, I might be wrong though, might be elemental manipulation?)



I'd say element manipulation, but hits max still so same points.  :tongue2: 





> Total = 73 points
> 
> DJ entry. Sorry it is so edited. No need for y'all to be reading about me and my wife doing the sideways tango.



I think that be 5 less points(4 points above limit in WILD, and 1 above limit in DEILD).





> (I am assuming that the rules were saying that the max points for a dream were only 10 during chained DEILDs, not when the first LD is induced by a dream exit)



Correct, if DEILD is not chained then limit isn't here.  :smiley: 





> Are we supposed to announce our team task before it's done in order to get points for it? Can we only do one of them?



No need for announce, you can do all of them but each of them is counted only once overall, and bonus team points are only given when more than one person achieves the task.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

Sort of a weird night. My dreams were blurry, I didn't have any control, and kept losing lucidity. 

4 fragments-2 points
2 dreams-2 points

WILD-3 points
become lucid-5 points

become lucid-5 points
reality check-1 point
flying-4 points

become lucid-5 points
basic summon-4 points
reality check-1 point
dc interaction-2 points

total-34 points

lucid-I was trying to go to sleep when all of the sudden I felt my bed sink into the ground. It stopped and started sinking again. I lost lucidity.

lucid-My dad was taking me back home in his car. I was upset because I was late for work. Something didn't feel right so I did a nose plug and became lucid. I flew out of the car window. I had some trouble flying away and lost lucidity.

lucid-After a dream, I woke up to a small earthquake. I did a nose plug and I'm dreaming. I figured since my control was poor, I might as well summon a girl to make out with. She didn't seem to be in the mood though. Her face was mostly covered with a scarf. She didn't want to kiss. I dropped her on the floor to summon somebody and she complained her knee was injured. I woke up.

----------


## Bharmo

> I have changed a bit my lucidity practices . I decided to try again a more effortful ( in the beginning ? ) approach, in hopes of sooner or later achieving  a steady natural lucidity ( that is, because of some ingrained worthwhile habit, and therefore less effortful and less lucidity oriented, or at least no so much lucidity oriented ) . Yes, a big goal, but i think it is achievable, one way or another. Wish me luck !



Would you share more details about that? I'm looking for something in that line to focus my efforts.
Anyways, I hope you succeed in your quest!

----------


## Bharmo

Not lucid yet  ::?: 
Two fragments, wbtb attempt
21,5 + 2 = 23,5 pts

----------


## VagalTone

> Would you share more details about that? I'm looking for something in that line to focus my efforts.
> Anyways, I hope you succeed in your quest!



Yeah, nice! May be more appropriate PMing by now. Then, if it does happen to be something valuable, why not tell about it?

----------


## StephL

> A lot of effort spent focusing on bring back my recall perhaps showing some results. With a bit of confidence under the my belt I will start focusing on lucid again next few nights.
> 
> 2 dreams - 2 pts
> 3 fragments - 1.5 pts
> 1 failed WBTB - 1
> Total - 4.5
> 
> Comp total - 18.5 pts
> 
> stephL looking great on top of the table well done



Great you get your recall - and especially your confidence back!
Happy dreaming!!

And - thank you - FryingMan has over-dreamt me by now, though - congratulation FM!!





> Yeah, nice! May be more appropriate PMing by now. Then, if it does happen to be something valuable, why not tell about it?



I would like a pm too, please!


Last night only two normal dreams - 2 points - new total:* 98 points*

>>DJ comes later<<

----------


## VagalTone

> I would like a pm too, please!



Oh ! But you have been so successfull, and i want to win the next competition  :Cheeky:  

Haha just kidding, just check your box and tell me what you think  :wink2:

----------


## fogelbise

Night 11

5 fragments, 1 dream, 1 attempted wbtb - 4.5pts + 4pts >>
>>missed regular flying points in DILD#2 of Night 10 (initially floating just above the ground then started float flying (upright flying) just above the DCs. Whereas in DILD#1 I only counted advanced flying since it was in the same scenario as the initial regular flying.

competition total - 171pts

I forgot to use color yesterday (attempting to help Scionox grab the numbers/tallies quicker) rushing too much.

Still a little "weirded out" by the mirror image the previous night. I was fascinated at the time of the LD soaking it all in trying to remember as much facial details as possible, but there has to be a reason that we see someone completely different in the mirror at times. I keep wondering, who the heck was that!?! I guess it just the way our mind generates random DCs and every once a while they are generated in the mirror image...I was expecting to see my fox mask, so I guess I was expecting to see something different anyway...but I welcome any input/ideas on the meaning.  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

> Oh ! But you have been so successfull, and i want to win the next competition  
> 
> Haha just kidding, just check your box and tell me what you think



I got your message - and I really like it and will try it out! Thank you!
Aaand - of course you can win _this_ competition!!
Especially if you would chain your special tasks - so - go ahead and incubate.. ::D: 
What have you got by the way?

Our table is very active and dynamic - things will change around a lot I expect.
As said - at the moment - Fryingman has over-dreamt me - but not for long Fryingman!!  :tongue2:

----------


## VagalTone

Oh, you will try it ? well, no guarantees  :smiley:  i am only pleased someone brighter than me likes it  :smiley:  
I don´t think many people enjoy awareness based practices, but i think they can have many more benefits than just lucid dreaming, which is great.
Oh, and they have also some pitfalls, as everything in life, if one uses them incorrectly ( that is, wrong motivation and or wrong expectations ). 
For instance, it´s very easy to get attached to the bliss of meditation or concentration, and actually use that as an avoidance strategy in the wrong moments ( but that is for another thread, perhaps )

Oh yeah ! We have a live competition. Congratulations everyone !

----------


## bemistaken

12/23/2013

WBTB= 1 point
Dreams remembered (5)= 5 points

*Will post the dreams tonight

Here is my dream post: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/bemi...nfusion-53770/

Total points= 6 points  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

1 fragment - .5
2 dreams - 2
WBTB failure - 1

1 Lucid - 5
flying - 4
partial transformation - 4
Advanced Object/DC changing - 10 (+15 for 3rd part of tasks, finally!)
DC interaction - 2

Total = 20 + 3.5 + 15 = 38.5
Competition Total = 280 + 38.5 = 318.5

Another school nightmare and Beach Dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

I need to start reading more of your posts anotherdreamer (I am just behind reading DV posts), I am betting it can help motivate me to get to the next level! Congrats on your awesome results throughout the competition!!  :smiley:   (I bet we can all get a boost)

----------


## AstralMango

Night 8: One dream and one fragment.

Night 9: One dream.

Night 10: One fragment.

Night 11: One dream. 

_Total:_ 4

*Competion total:* 13.5 21/22/23/24.12.13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

On a side note, I feel proud of my brother because he had his first lucid dream this morning. He woke up after I got back from Christmas shopping and the first thing he said was, "I HAD A LUCID DREAM!" He sounded so excited, and told me of how he moved things around and how it felt so real. I'm a little jealous, but mostly proud. Also glad that he now doesn't think of lucid dreaming as a joke so now he won't tease me for it anymore, haha.

----------


## pnb1

Night 9
   1 dream Apocalypse wasn't so bad - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

TOTAL=20 pts

----------


## Pickman

Last night:  

1 whole dream:  1 point
Failed WBTB: 1 point
2 fragments: 1 point

Total:  3 points.

----------


## imJB

1 dream - 1
2 fragments - 1
1 failed WBTB -1 
Total 3 
Comp - 21.5

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Tuesday 2013-12-24 comp #16 night #12 LD #14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Lucid really short, no time to react, given late time probably waking up for the day anyway.    One interesting thought in the lucid.

6 dreams - 6
1 fragment - 0.5
WBTB success - 3
lucid - 5

night total: 14.5

competition total: 100.5 + 14.5 = 115

yay beat last competition's score I think  :smiley: .

edit: I think short end of sleep lucids are not to be undervalued actually: I realized that they show the ability to take advantage of increased awareness to get lucid!   Now to get that awareness pushed farther and farther back into the night....

----------


## Zoth

last 3 days:

day 1:
1wbtb fail
2 dreams
1 dream fragment

day 2:
2 dream fragments

day3:
1 dream
4 dream fragments.

all sumed up to 7.5 points.
total= 18.5 points

I don't get how my recall is much better when I last 3 days have been a complete hurry, with around 6-7 hours of sleep, guess it may be rem rebound 0o
finally day off tomorrow, will sleep until lunch xD

----------


## Nfri

2d - 2p
total = 80p

----------


## JoannaB

Just a fragment again. Darn that stress and cold.

I believe my total is now up to 13pts

Really struggling with recall but also with insomnia due to stress, and that at a time when I need sleep to get better. Sigh.

----------


## VagalTone

First, have a Merry Christhmas !

Then, a little question for Scionox: what is a valid WBTB ? does staying in bed, awake for 30+ minutes, without the purpose of actually having a LD, count?  :Cheeky:  haha, i feel it works quite as good, although that´s not my intention ( just physiology )

Today
- 2 fragments: 1 pt
 -1 dream : 1 pt
- WILD + basic summonig+ interact with DC  :Shades wink:  : 5+3+4+2 pt

Total  55, 5 (41, 5 + 14)

----------


## Scionox

<DJ entry placeholder>
<DJ entry placeholder>

2 dreams, 3 fragments, 1 WBTB fail. 4.5 points.





> I was expecting to see my fox mask, so I guess I was expecting to see something different anyway...but I welcome any input/ideas on the meaning.



Yeah, often its pretty much expectation, which even works as RC for some. Though i guess it can also be part of certain dream's story as well in some cases.  :smiley: 





> On a side note, I feel proud of my brother because he had his first lucid dream this morning.



Congrats to your brother!  ::goodjob2:: 





> Then, a little question for Scionox: what is a valid WBTB ? does staying in bed, awake for 30+ minutes, without the purpose of actually having a LD, count? haha, i feel it works quite as good, although that´s not my intention ( just physiology )



I'd say it doesn't counts if there's no intention in it. Time is less important for validity, as long as its not too short(where it is more of micro-WBTB) and not too long(where it is more of a nap) it counts. And by the way you've missed 5 points for becoming lucid.  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

0 points last night. Had to stay up late and get up early.

----------


## DreamingGhost

here are the totals for the nights I missed reporting
nothing
/
1 fragment = .5p

Comp total = 24p
/
1 fragments = .5p
1 dream = 1p
1 failed WBTB = 1p
comp total = 26.5
/
2 dream = 2p
1 failed WBTB = 1p

Night total = 2
Comp total = 29.5

Total points as of this post are 29.5  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Night 12

2 dreams, 2 fragments, 1 attempted wbtb - 4pts

competition total - 175pts

I was a little excited to LD last night by reviewing the challenge tasks and other tasks to get points. It will work next time! I think it will also help to do a little day journaling to shore up my recall. Idea came from >> http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...reams-try.html

----------


## she

yesterday - 1 dream
today - WBTB try, 1 dream
Total - 173.5

----------


## Sensei

Yesterday if I forgot it.

3 dreams and a WBTB fail
4 points

Today
7 dreams = 7 points
WBTB success = 3 points
lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
fly = 4 points
teleport = 7 points
interact with DC (basement) = 2 points

lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points
interact with DC = 2 points
basic summon = 4 points

Will post whole dream after Christmas. Merry Christmas to all!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Had an awesome dreaming night last night  ::mrgreen:: . I think it had something to do with the level of confidence that I went to bed with, was also the first time I used the SSILD self-hypnosis thing to fall asleep.

4 Dreams - 4
2 fragments - 1
1 WBTB failure - 1
1 WBTB success - 3
-->9

fragment:
lucid - 5
flying - 4
dc interaction - 2
stabilization - 2
partial transformation - 4
--> 17

Dream 1, DEILD:
DEILD - 2
dc interaction - 2
stabilization - 2
basic summoning - 4
telekinesis - 4
full transformation - 10
-->10

Dream 2, WILD:
lucid - 5
WILD - 3
DC interaction - 2
telekinesis - 4
stabilization - 2
elemental manipulation - 8
-->20

Dream 3, DEILD:
DEILD - 2
DC interaction - 2
-->4
Dream 4, DEILD:
DEILD - 2
Stabilization - 2
DC interaction - 2
-->6

Total = 9 + 17 + 10 + 20 + 10 = 66
Competition Total = 318.5 + 66 = 384.5

I need to get to Denn  :Sad: ! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Bharmo

I have friends visiting, didn't help too much to my dreaming  :Sad: 
One fragment last night, another one in a nap after lunch
23,5 + 1 = 24,5 pts

----------


## AstralMango

Hooooly crap, all those points! Wow!

Anyway, I got two dreams, two fragments and one failed WBTB. That's four points I think for Night 12. My recall is gettin' better! 25.12.13 (Christmas! Woohoo!) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

EDIT: Ah! Just remembered another fragment. That's 4.5 points now.

_Night total:_ 4.5

*Competition total:* 18

----------


## Pickman

A more active night than usual:

2 whole dreams:  2 points
2 fragments:  1 point
1 Lucid:  5 points
1 Successful WBTB: 3 points

Total:  11 points.

----------


## StephL

Weell - can´t edit the DJ into my previous post anymore - so here we go - nothing interesting:

Night Before Last Night - Two Dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Last night - nothing..
"x-mas stress"

----------


## bemistaken

Just a failed WBTB= 1 point

Oh well, *Merry Christmas Everyone!*  :smiley:

----------


## Shalink

1 fragment last night, the dream was about being a cashier.  :tongue2:

----------


## TheModernNinja

Dryspell. Ugh. No dreams for the last few days.  :Sad: 

TMN

----------


## Zoth

I slept like a baby...and super pleasant dreams (except for the part where Sam stabbed me in the butt while I was Jon and was having funny times with Melisandre)

2 dreams, 3 dream fragments, 1 failed wbtb (tried to WILD, but ended up falling asleep xD): 4 points
total: 23 points.

Merry holidays ^^

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Wednesday 2013-12-25 comp #16 night #13 ALMOST lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Almost lucid....so close, "hey, if I were dreaming, I would do this...wow, look at how vivid my 'imagination' is!"   ARGH!
Great dreaming night considering the stress of the evening, I fully expected a whopping zero for last night.   And if I had kissed the blonde on the lips instead of the cheek I probably would have gotten another kiss-ILD.   But she was "just a friend" so no go  :smiley: .

4 dreams - 4
4 fragments - 2
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 7

competition total: 115 + 7 = 122

----------


## FryingMan

> A more active night than usual:
> 
> 2 whole dreams:  2 points
> 2 fragments:  1 point
> 1 Lucid:  5 points
> 1 Successful WBTB: 3 points
> 
> Total:  11 points.



Great!   Congrats!  Go team Aries!    

p.s. plz post the dj entry for the lucid...

----------


## Scionox

<DJ entry placeholder>
<DJ entry placeholder>

Even tho its not celebrated in my country, Merry Christmas everyone!  :smiley: 

7 fragments, 1 WBTB fail, 1 lucid, 1 stabilize, 1 Move thru solid object. 19.5 points.


*Spoiler* for _lucid_: 



I wake up and get up from bed, i feel the dream and stabilize it. Then i go to balcony door and phase thru, but after phasing curtain gets in the way and destabilizes dream too much.








> 1 WBTB failure - 1
> 1 WBTB success - 3



Congrats on awesome night  :smiley:  , also WBTB counts only once per night.





> A more active night than usual:



Please post DJ entry for lucid, also you haven't posted DJ entry for three step task as well.  :Thinking: 





> Dryspell. Ugh. No dreams for the last few days.



Awwr.  :Sad:  Keep the positive mood and i am sure dryspell will end.

----------


## Pickman

> Great!p.s. plz post the dj entry for the lucid...



I didn't make a dj entry.  There was nothing much to write about to be honest.  I was in a hospital and I became lucid while walking through a corridor.  That's it.  It was a short-lived lucid dream, probably the most boring one I ever had, but it still counts right?

Last night, not so good: 

3 dream fragments:  1.5 points.

----------


## VagalTone

Today
- 4 fragments: 2 pts
- 1 dream ( DILD) +interact DC : 1+5+2 pts

Total: 57,5* + 10: 67,5 pts

*last post incorrection: 55,5

----------


## FryingMan

> I didn't make a dj entry.  There was nothing much to write about to be honest.  I was in a hospital and I became lucid while walking through a corridor.  That's it.  It was a short-lived lucid dream, probably the most boring one I ever had, but it still counts right?
> 
> Last night, not so good: 
> 
> 3 dream fragments:  1.5 points.



Yep it counts but the rules state lucids must be posted.   Your description here will suffice.   Hey, lucid is lucid!   Short lucids can seem disappointing on the one hand, but it means that you are able to capitalize on rising awareness, for instance.    I take them as a positive sign that the brain is incorporating your daily practice.        

To try to extend LDs as much as possible: try to rehearse stabilisation while awake, plan a short stabilization ritual, preferably one that increases awareness of your dream body (works for me: patting myself down quickly with my hands: chest, stomach, legs: I also count to 5 twice, once for pat down, once for looking around and reviewing goals: "competition, teammate is [name], task of the month, year"

----------


## dolphin

2 fragment-1 point
6 dream-6 points

become lucid-5 points
WILD-3 points
dc interaction-2 points

become lucid-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

become lucid-5 points
DEILD-2 points
flying-4 points

become lucid-5 points
stabilize-2 points
flying-4 points

total-46 points

lucid-I try to go back to sleep when I hear my ears ringing. I get up and see a bearded man. I try to walk outside but see the same bearded man again. He tells me he's an executive chef. My boss's boss shows up and we greet each other. I wake up.

lucid-I see a gorilla in my room and become lucid. I decide to taunt and play around with it a bit, just to show it who's boss.

lucid-I stay still and after a couple of seconds hear my ears ringing again. I get up and try summoning a wizard but couldn't. I decided to just go outside and fly around a fancy neighborhood.

lucid-I become lucid after flying around a playground. After focusing on a tree to stabilize, I fly around and explore another fancy neighborhood and then a large city.

----------


## Bharmo

Only one dream (where again got into one parkour-style scene and didn't notice it was a dream)
24,5 + 1 = 25,5 pts

----------


## Bharmo

> I slept like a baby...and super pleasant dreams (except for the part where Sam stabbed me in the butt while I was Jon and was having funny times with Melisandre)



 :Big laugh:

----------


## StaySharp

Well, the past days weren't fancy, and I barely got much points or dream, though at least the detail of the dreams I had was pretty good.

So far: 63 Points

6 Dreams: 6 Points
2 Fragments: 1 Point
2 WBTB Attempts: 2 Points

Total Competition: 72 Points

----------


## JoannaB

No points.

I remember that I was in the middle of a dream, when the alarm on my phone went off, and I realized that the phone is charging on the other side of the room. By the time I turned it off, no recall, and hey it's Christmas Day and I did not need an alarm to wake me up before the kids did!

----------


## vasiona

Not much luck/success in the past four nights. My still horribly messed up sleeping schedule/lack of sleep probably aren't helping. Dreamviews and this competition thread did come up in one of my non-lucid dreams (the point being some discussion about dragons and "being hot-headed") but I still missed all the signs that it was a dream  ::?: 

Points:
5 whole dreams recalled (5 points)
1 failed WBTB (1 point)
Total = 6 points

Competition total = 58.5 points

----------


## pnb1

Night 10. I don't remember anything
-
Night 11. I had a cool dream  :smiley:  Dark Angel and a Little Evil Boar - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

   4 fragments =2
   2dreams =2
   wbtb try =1

TOTAL= 25 pts

----------


## fogelbise

Night 13

Points that don't count towards maximum:
Step 3, wbtb success, 6 fragments, 1 dream - 22pts

dild: teleport, mass tk, fly, stabilize - 20pts max

Competition total - 217pts

 quick excerpt: plan to post a full dream journal perhaps tomorrow but putting lucid here right now. I was driving down the street and I saw my friend M from A outside his garage. I stop to say hi and he is telling me about something he invited me to recently. I look around I notice there are a lot of people there and it is a party. I don't think much of this at first but then I see my aunt L and D and at first I think he must've met them before but wait a minute what are they doing here they are hundreds of miles away I am dreaming! Almost immediately I think of my goal, the next task for the competition, mass telekinesis and I teleport out of there thinking about a cityscape. I am fairly sure I closed my eyes Boss style. Either way I went from a day time scene in a town a good ways away from the city over to a moonlight scene and some version of a city. There were only two large skyscrapers at first and a green patch of grass in between & in front of them. It all seems a little fuzzy or cloudy so I get down on my hands and knees and feel the grass to stabilize it feels so nice and cool that I almost was tempted to lay n roll around in it but no I got back up and proceeded with my task I used to telekinesis to pick up one skyscraper and throw it into the other. Awesome!!! I fly over to another group of buildings and I see quite a few more I threw a couple of them together with telekinesis. I stop and think about my next goal, Scionox would like it and it was starting to work but then I started fading back to bed.

----------


## imJB

Yesterday 

1 fragment - 0.5

Last night 

4 dreams - 4
2 fragments - 1

Lots of good recall last night, hopefully the end of a long dry spell!

Comp total - 27

----------


## AnotherDreamer

1 fragment - .5
lucid - 5
telekinesis - 4
successful RC - 1

Competition Total: 381.5 + 10.5 = 392


*Spoiler* for _Very short lucid_: 



The farthest back I can remember, I was on a bus with a bunch of friends and we were going somewhere, I don't know where. I looked in the sky and saw black clouds, then funnel clouds everywhere which turned into tornadoes. I became semi-lucid from that, suspected it was a dream. We stopped, got out of the bus, and went into somebody's backyard garden. I decided to RC to see if it was real, so I made a flower come out of the ground and fly around some girl's head. Then I exclaimed, "Lucid, Easy!" and instantly woke up.  ::biggrin:: 








> I used to telekinesis to pick up one skyscraper and throw it into the other. Awesome!!! I fly over to another group of buildings and I see quite a few more I threw a couple of them together with telekinesis.



That's awesome!!! I really want to do that now, using telekinesis on huge objects is something I have troubles with.

----------


## AstralMango

Wasn't bothered to do any induction techniques, so my recall then decided to be a jerk. Ha, ha. Got one dream and one fragment for Night 13. 26.12.13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 

_Night total:_ 1.5

*Competition total:* 19.5

----------


## DreamingGhost

So after sleeping like crap the last few days I finally get some lucids. I guess my cats not letting me sleep at night sometimes are a good thing. After leaving the room around midnight last night I ended up having 3 lucids on the couch and 2 more during a nap. I will look at the dreams and tally up the points and post them laster. Just wanted to post how happy I was LOL

Happy dreaming and Merry Christmas to those celebrating today/night

----------


## Sensei

8 dreams (got a nap in yay!) = 8 points
(*Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Eat something = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
*)*2
Decided when I became lucid to take a break from any tasksand have a chill dream. Will post tomorrow.  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Thursday 2013-12-26 comp #16 night #14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

minimal dreams, took 3mg melatonin after bedtime discussion woke me thoroughly up, I did sleep through pretty much to the alarm at 07:45, no dreams at that time, back to bed for stubborn "I don't have dreamless nights" dreaming, interrupted when almost asleep by an important call, had to handle it, no  recall, then back again to bed, this time made it to sleep and a couple short dreams.  :smiley: 

2 dreams - 2
1 fragment - 0.5
WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 3.5

competition total: 122 + 3.5 = 125.5

----------


## StephL

Last before last night I have nothing - but last night a big one again.

One normal dream: 2
DILD: 5
RC: 1
Stab: 2
DC-Interaction: 2
Flying: 4
Eventually basic Summoning: 4 + 10 task II






> So I started by imagining a necklace a bit like the one from my last lucid in a drawer.
>  It wasn´t in though - but a chaotic assortment of socks and gloves and folding umbrellas.
> 
>  So I tried it with the door of the house - really convincing myself, that a certain friend of mine would stand on the other side.
>  I hope it counts, that another guy stood behind that door??
> 
>  So then I went out - left that guy standing - he wasn´t overly animated anyway - and went out.



Partial transformation: 4 (eventually + 15 task III)





> Then I tried to transform into an arctic wolf.
> The only thing I managed was feeling white hair growing from my body everywhere - and that took ages - somehow I gave up - thinking - common - December almost through - do at least that snowman.



Summing up last night - if everything would count would be 2 (normal dream) + 20 (two points too many, if partial transformation counts, I count 22 for that dream) + 25 extra-points
I also animated a snowman - but don´t know, if that brings me anything, if transformation and/or summoning was insufficient?

47 Points max. minus whatever

Don´t know how it works - but I guess new total looks like this: 145 (30)

Finally Long Lucid Again - Finally Snowman Dancing - One Less Nice Dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

Congrats, StephL.   Need a big one now myself, somehow my closest competitor always pulls off a big night right at the end!   Two competitions in a row.   Looks like you're ready for upper div with a 47-point dream!  Hope I'm there soon, too.





> I hope it counts, that another guy stood behind that door??



Well, this is an interesting question.   At one end of the full range of possibilities, there is asking for something specific and getting that specific thing.   At the other end of the spectrum, is it a successful summon if I literally say "there is something behind me?" and I turn to see something?   Just how far off from the requested item is it for a summon to be a summon?   How specific must be the request?   How many (and which?) attributes of the requested item and the received item must match?   And so on.       This could degenerate into pages of legalese and endless arguments of interpretation, so I'd tend to vote for the vague end of the spectrum as counting.    You wanted something, and something was there, so that's a summon.

Scionox?

----------


## StephL

Thanks FryingMan!
When does it actually end?

Yeah - it is not really clear-cut - that´s true.
Starting with a "I guess it counts" from Scionox for my out of sight transformation...
I should have made it easier for myself last night - and right from the beginning just summoned _someone/a human_ - but I didn´t - I concentrated on this male friend of mine - and got another guy - at least he also was blonde.
And if that doesn´t count - my order is mixed up, and the partial transformation - which should probably count as such, since I don´t really have white hair all over my body - wouldn´t bring the extra 15 points as well.

That would then be 10+15+4 less as first correction
Since 2 points were too many anyway - I loose two on the dream´s normal count from the summoning - but I guess, my snowman-animation would fill up the 2 remaining open points?
So all together it would theoretically then be 25 less from the old total of 47 = 22 for last night.
Total would then be: 120 (5) We will see, what the Dragon got to say!  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

1 dream = 1 point (total: 14)

I know I recalled a fragment of another dream fleetingly before I got up.

----------


## VagalTone

Today results  ::roll:: 

-2 dream fragments: 1pt ( lazziness )

Total: 68,5 pts

----------


## vasiona

3 whole dreams recalled (3 points)

Competition total = 61.5 points

----------


## Scionox

<DJ entry placeholder>
<DJ entry placeholder>

6 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB Success, 1 lucid. 12 points.


*Spoiler* for _lucid_: 



I am at home near table and i realize that it's dream, but it fades out almost immediately.




Now tomorrow is the last day of the competition, but there was a suggestion earlier about extending the competition. So if anyone wants the extension, please post that you do, and if there be 10+ people i'll extend the competition up to 31st December.  :smiley:  





> We will see, what the Dragon got to say!



I'd say it counts, at least for basic one.  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

I'm in favor of extending.

Though I keep struggling with recall, but the competition is helping me fight for it.

----------


## Zoth

I'm also in favor of extending, at least to give you guys some chance to catch up with me  ::chuckle::  ( :Crying:  :Crying: )

1 dream, 2 fragments: 2 points. Remember waking up like 4 times (not intentionally) thinking "astrocytes, voltage, conductance, ions, astrocytes, voltage, conductance" xD

total: 25 points.

----------


## VagalTone

As long as everybody is enjoying this competition, i think so, i am in favor of extending it.

----------


## dolphin

I'm in favor of extending the competition

5 fragments-2.5 points
1 dream-1 point
1 become lucid-5 points
1 flying-4 points
1 phase through solid object-8 points
1 dc interaction-2 points
total-22.5 points

lucid-I became lucid in a mall. I experimented with flying low in order to go faster but I ended up flying out of control through the ceiling. I decided to explore a bit and went up another 12 levels. I ended up playing a game with a bunch of other dcs on a floating rink where the object was, while riding bumper cars, to push the other dcs off the rink. I was able to push about 8 off them off before getting in a stalemate with a little kid near the edge as I woke up.

----------


## StephL

Me too - till Sylvester would be nice - esp. if it included 31/01 - well - at least if I go sleep that night, which is not so sure - depends on the party!
This comp definitively gives me a motivation-burst!
Did anybody do the team-tasks yet, by the way?

----------


## FryingMan

+1 for extension!

And as always, please clarify what "tomorrow" means!   I recommend giving an explicit UTC time so there is no ambiguity....

do you mean: the night between Thursday-Friday is the last night?   The night between Friday-Saturday is the last night?   Etc....

----------


## Pickman

So, is the competition over?  If it isn't, here is my score for last night: 

1 whole dream:  1 point
3 fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB fail: 1 point

Total:  3.5 points

If this competition is over, I guess the above can be ignored.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

3 fragments - 1.5
2 dreams - 2

fragment 2:
Lucid - 5
interact with DC - 2
stabilizations - 2
eat something - 4
basic summoning - 4
-->17

fragment 3:
Lucid - 5
telekinesis - 4
interact with DC - 2
stabilize - 2
eat something - 4
-->17

dream 1, DEILD:
DEILD - 2
telekinesis - 4
interact with DC - 2
-->8

dream 2, DEILD:
DEILD - 2
telekinesis - 4
eat something - 4
interact with DC - 2
stabilize - 2
-->10

Total: 17 + 17 + 8 + 10 = 52
Competition Total: 52 + 392 = 444

Unsatisfying Sexual Encounters and a lot of Food. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Oh yea, I'm okay with an extension!

----------


## DreamingGhost

Here are my totals for the lucids I had the other night. Scionox will you please tell me if my "Dream Partner" dream counts as meeting my teammate? I added the 5 points just in case as the 'or' total. If it does not count then just use the first point total before the 'or'  :smiley: 

Lots of lucids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Flying Fun:
Become Lucid = 5p
Ad. Flying = 10p + 5 for first step task

Dream Total = 20p

No GIfts for Me:
Become Lucid = 5p
WILD = 3p
RC = 1p
Interact with a DC = 2p

Dream Total = 11p

Running:
Become Lucid = 5p
WILD = 3p
RC = 1p
Interact with a DC = 2p

Dream Total = 11p

Trying for Points:
Become Lucid = 5p
RC = 1p
Interact with a DC = 2p
Basic Summoning = 4p

Dream Total = 12p

Dream Partner:
Become Lucid = 5p
WILD = 3p
RC = 1p
Interact with a DC = 2p
Meet team member? = 5p

Dream Total = 11p or 16p

Successful WBTB = 3p
1 dream = 1p
1 Fragment = .5p

Night Total = 69.5p or 74.5p

Comp Total = 99p or 104p 

As for last night I slept like crap again. My shoulders were hurting a lot. I think I remember a fragment, but not sure it could have been HH I am remembering.

----------


## pnb1

Night 12
 2 fragments

TOTAL 26

Me too want extension!

----------


## bemistaken

12/25/2013

WBTB fail= 1 point
fragment (3)= 1.5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...ml#post2067757

Total points: 2.5 points  :smiley:

----------


## imJB

Change in routine really making a difference

Last night
4 dreams - 4
2 fragments - 1
WBTB attempt - 1
Total 6

Comp 33

Treading carefully as my recall is coming back (great). But now reeeeally need lucid number 2 come one! Can't let StephL do all the heavy lifting!....

----------


## AstralMango

Just a fragment of me in a shopping centre. That brings my points up to 20.

EDIT: Didn't see the votes and stuff for extension. I vote for extending the competition!

----------


## StephL

Well done ImJB!!

Much better recall than I have - if it gets prolonged - we might even get at these team-tasks - both of us!!
Happy dreaming!

By the way - what does your avatar have in his mouth?
Maybe something to watch out for..!?

----------


## fogelbise

> That's awesome!!! I really want to do that now, using telekinesis on huge objects is something I have troubles with.



I know that I can learn more from you than you from I in regards to lucid dreaming but on the above point...and I was going to PM you and probably still will but others may be interested. In your mind, in your dreams, if you can pick up a pencil with tk, you can pick up anything. Our mind just needs convincing. I would say anything that you can imagine playing out in a daydream should theoretically be easy in a dream with the right mindset. Strong trust in my abilities within a dream is a strength of mine. Getting lucid as frequently as I would like and stability are some of my temporary weaknesses but even that can be overcome with a strong enough intent at my current stage of development...I just know it...of course sometimes there are other priorities...at least until it becomes more natural and nearly automatic.  





> Now tomorrow is the last day of the competition, but there was a suggestion earlier about extending the competition. So if anyone wants the extension, please post that you do, and if there be 10+ people i'll extend the competition up to 31st December.



Coming down with a cold or flu last night I should probably say no, but I don't want to spoil the fun (and it has been a lot of fun) for everyone else so I am game and maybe I can get rid of whatever this is in the next day or two.


Night 14 - 4 fragments - 2pts competition total - 219pts

----------


## Sensei

I'd like to extend it for selfish reasons.  :tongue2:  I had a crappy first week. So my vote for extending is yes. 

3 dreams and wbtb fail. 4 points. Christmas was fun! How was your guys christmas. Having my family and my wife's family makes for a long and tiring christmas!

----------


## she

UP TO 31 st of december.
yeserday - 3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points
today - wbtb - 3 points
2 fa - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid - 5 points 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Basic Summoning - 4 points
Teleport - 7 points
27 points
total - 200.5

----------


## Pickman

Assuming this is still going:

2 whole dreams:  2 points.

----------


## StephL

Yeah - fogelbise - throwing skyscrapers together is marvellous indeed!
Hope you get better soon with your cold!

----------


## Nfri

I'm definitely for extending the contest over holidays!!!

I ate  ::banana:: a banana ::banana::  during wbtb and I was thinking about http://www.dreamviews.com/philosophy...cid-dream.html one hour and then I went back to sleep.

4d - 4p
1f - 0,5p
wbtb s - 3p
1st become lucid - 5p
2nd become lucid - 5p
basic summoning - 4p
= 21,5p
+ last two nights
2d - 2p
1f - 0,5p
= 24p
total = 104p

two - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## StephL

> Christmas was fun! How was your guys christmas. Having my family and my wife's family makes for a long and tiring christmas!



Very nice and peaceful Brandon - at the moment we stay at my husband´s parents house and it is wonderful - playing games and talking and eating - the home-baked x-mas cookies are worth an extra mention!!

I have unusually good recall for last night - too lazy to go on writing right now - but two fragments will follow - here for first my DJ as it is now:

Pogo Dancing - Lego And Rodents - FDJ Kids And Stinking Lake Of Urine - Poison Dart Frogs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Four dreams: 4 points
Two fragments: 1 point

New total: 150 points!

:yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## VagalTone

Today

-3 dream fragments: 1,5 pts
-Lucid+WILD+2 DEILDs + RC+elemental manipulation*+interact DC: 5+3+2x2+1+8+2=22-->20 maximum  

Total: 68,5+21,5=90

*Scionox: Help ! i put some light on the night sky, is it elemental manipulation ?

----------


## Scionox

<DJ entry placeholder>
<DJ entry placeholder>

4 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB fail. 4 points.

Competition is now officially extended till 31st Dec, including it.  :smiley:  





> Scionox will you please tell me if my "Dream Partner" dream counts as meeting my teammate?



Congrats on lucids!  ::goodjob2:: 
And i dont think it counts, mainly because you didn't know in dream she was your teammate, if she was.





> *Scionox: Help ! i put some light on the night sky, is it elemental manipulation ?



Hmmm, i wouldn't say it counts in this case, but it can still be counted as advanced summon anyway in this case, which hits the limit as well, so same points.  :tongue2:

----------


## DreamingGhost

Thank you Scionox I figured it didn't count but wanted to make sure  :smiley:  Thank you for extending Comp as well.  ::goodjob2:: 

Failed to get lucid this morning, dang cats waking me up.

2 dreams = 2p
1 fragment = .5

Night total = 2.5

Comp Total = 101.5

----------


## dolphin

3 dreams-3 points
become lucid-5 points
basic summon-4 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-14 points

lucid-I caught a false awakening as I was in another bed with headphones on. I went outside and decided to try to summon my crush. I got a red haired girl instead which was fine. I came up to her from behind and tried to phase into her in order to transform into her but couldn't. I woke up after about a minute of trying.

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Friday 2013-12-27 comp #16 night #15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 dreams - 5
6 fragments - 3
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 9

competition total: 9 + 125.5 = 134.5

Spent a lot of time working on expectation and intent during the day, but alas just NDs.   Turns out pretty solid dreaming night even though I missed a final sleep cycle due to having to go do something.    Nothing really even close to lucidity, even though I was in my childhood home at one point, my #1 DS.

----------


## JoannaB

So glad competition is extended. No recall tonight.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

1 fragment - .5
6 dreams - 6
1 WBTB failure - 1

Fragment 1
Lucid - 5
Invincible - 4
Telekinesis - 4
Flying - 4
Advanced Object/DC changing - 10
-->20

Dream 1, DEILD
DEILD - 2
Flying - 4
-->6

Dream 2, WILD
Lucid - 5
WILD - 3
Teleport - 7
Interact with DC - 2
Basic Summoning - 4
Telekinesis - 4
-->20

Dream 3, DEILD
DEILD - 2
-->2

Dream 4, DEILD
DEILD - 2
Basic Summoning - 4
Interact with DC - 2
-->8

Dream 5, DEILD
DEILD - 2
Eat something - 4
Interact with DC - 2
-->8

Dream 6, DEILD
DEILD - 2
Eat something - 4
Interact with DC - 2
-->8

Total: 24 + 20 + 20 + 8 + 6 + .5 + 1 = 79.5
Competition Total: 447.5 + 79.5 = 527

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...enn-yay-53863/

----------


## Bharmo

After a month, I finally got lucid!! Here we go...  ::banana:: 

*So it's two fragments and one dream = 2 pts*
Believe, Skeptics, Believe!

*Fragment 1:*
Successful wbtb = 3 pts
Becoming lucid = 5 pts
"Interact"  ::chuckle::  with a dc = 2 pts
*Total = 10 pts*

*Fragment 2:*
I got lucid for a second twice but lost it inmediately, so I won't count it.

*Dream:*
Becoming lucid = 5 pts
Flying = 4 pts
Telekinesis = 4 pts
  First 3ST = (5) pts
Elemental manipulation = 8 pts
  Second 3ST = (10) pts
Flying again = 0 pts
  Third 3ST = (15) pts
Super strength = 4 pts
*Total (got to the limit) = 20 (+30)*

*Total for the night = 32 (+30)*

*Competition total = 25,5 + 32 = 87,5 (30) pts*

Never had such a successful night in a competition, I may have miscounted something  :Thinking:

----------


## pnb1

night 13
   2 fragments=1
   wbtb try=1

TOTAL = 28 pts

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams and WBTB fail. Stayed up late watching chuck and had all spy related dreams. Twas awesome!

----------


## fogelbise

Night 15 + sickly naps=lots of fragments

9 fragments, 1 dream, 1 wbtb attempt - 6.5pts

competition total - 225.5pts

*I think the first time I remember a long dream during a nap. I was so close to WILD as well managing to interact with some advanced dreamlets or HH's before apparently drifting off. What is really interesting to me is that I got a name for this recurring locale where we are always hiking from someone else on the trail..."Lake Placid" famous for the Winter Olympics, but I have never been there!

----------


## bemistaken

12/27/2013

Absolutely nothing...my God son is spending the weekend with me (6 years old) and I can't focus for sh*t...

----------


## imJB

Last night

3 dreams - 3
2 fragments - 1

Comp total 37

StephL - my avatar is a guy named Bill Hicks, he is a famous stand up comedian (deceased). He was though as a bit controversial and what he has in his mouth in the US flag. A lucid dream watching a bill hicks show would be awesome!

----------


## Shalink

Well I've gotten jack squat these past few days, hopefully that will end tonight and I will remember some dreams and maybe even become lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## she

2 dreams
total 202.5

----------


## Nfri

2d - 2p
1f - 0,5p
+yesterday nap 1d - 1p
= 3,5p
total = 107,5p

----------


## StephL

Last night three dreams - 3 points - new total: *153*

Darts-Theft - Sailing On A Lake - Venedioid City - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

How is it by the way - if I would edit my DJ later - writing it more nicely/add something/whatever - will the above link lead to the updated version, or would I have to exchange the link in here?
Cheers all!
 :smiley:

----------


## Bharmo

Last night wbtb attempt and one long dream 2 pts
Total : 87.5 + 2 = 89.5 (30)
But still happy for yesterday  ::banana::

----------


## Bharmo

> Total : 67.5 + 2 = 69.5 (99.5)



I think that should be TOTAL: 89,5 (30) Right?

----------


## Zoth

Must say I've been slacking in the last couple of days (excited about this and this  :tongue2: )

night 1: 2 dreams 2 fragments = 3 points
night 2: 2 dreams, no fragments = 2 points

total points: 30 points.

----------


## VagalTone

> Must say I've been slacking in the last couple of days (excited about this and this )



Hmm, i think i will consider these two courses, i have also enrolled in genetics and evolution, don´t know if i can manage a second course.

Today results:
-3 dream fragments ( my young brother slept with me, but that´s not an excuse  :Cheeky:  )

Total: 90+1,5

----------


## Scionox

<DV DJ placeholder>
<DV DJ placeholder>

6 fragments, 2 dreams, WBTB fail. 6 points.





> Never had such a successful night in a competition, I may have miscounted something







> I think that should be TOTAL: 99,5 (30) Right?



Congrats!  ::goodjob2::  And yeah, it seems, it's 2 + 20 + 10 = 32 + 30 from TST, not 42 + 30
Also no need to count in parentheses unless you really want to ofcourse, i'm only including them to make team score counting simpler.  :tongue2: 





> How is it by the way - if I would edit my DJ later - writing it more nicely/add something/whatever - will the above link lead to the updated version, or would I have to exchange the link in here?



Unless you post new version as separate entry the link will always lead to updated version.  :smiley:

----------


## vasiona

Night#15
Barely any sleep again. Just one fragment recalled (0.5 points)

Night#16
Planes on the water and the six-eyed, purring monkeys - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 whole dreams recalled (2 points)
Became lucid (5 points)
Flying (4 points)
Night total = 11 points

Another mostly wasted, unnecessarily short LD x.x but at least it was something. I'm also glad the competition is extended, as for some reason the past week (and some of the one before) just about every attempt to become lucid has failed. Not sure if this is coincidence, the holidays and relatives staying over or me just needing to focus harder and try new things. Probably a little of all three  :tongue2:  But thankfully none of the three should be permanent.

Competition total = 73 points

----------


## Pickman

Last night:  

3 fragments:  1.5 points
1 whole dream:  1 point
WBTB fail: 1 point

Total:  3.5 points

----------


## dolphin

3 fragments-1.5 points
2 dreams-2 points
become lucid-5 points
flying-4 points
stabilization-2 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-16.5 points

lucid-I caught a FA as I was in another bedroom in a fancy mansion and I heard some voices talking. I flew out the window and looked around. I saw a river flowing through the city so I picked a good spot and dove in. As expected I saw several dolphins swimming around. I almost lost the dream for a second but I was able to relax and focus to keep the dream going. I communicated telepathically with a dolphin, asking it how I could transform into one. It rolled on it's back and squirmed about, telling me to do the same. I tried it but didn't really get anywhere. I woke up.

Transforming is so hard for me!  ::damnit::

----------


## JoannaB

1 fragment - comp total: 14.5

Something about my wallet being in an unusual place.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

3 fragments

1 lucid - 5
elemental manipulation - 8
invincibility - 4

Competition Total: 18.5 + 527 = 545.5

Battling an Evil Corporation with Johnny Depp - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Bharmo

> Congrats!  And yeah, it seems, it's 2 + 20 + 10 = 32 + 30 from TST, not 42 + 30
> Also no need to count in parentheses unless you really want to ofcourse, i'm only including them to make team score counting simpler.



2 + 20 + 10 = 42
Obviously I was too excited  ::chuckle:: 
Thanks Scionox, posts corrected.

----------


## Sensei

another 3 dreams and WBTB fail again. My work opened up a Yu Yu Hakusho type fight club after it opened since it flooded and re opened.  ::D:  Nap time again.

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Saturday 2013-12-28 comp #16 night #16 LD #15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Another lucid, yay.   I had a huge point-fest all planned, but woke up right when I tried to summon my teammate after I stabilized.

6 dreams - 6
4 fragments - 2
WBTB success - 3
got lucid - 5
stabilized - 2

night total: 18

competition total: 134.5 + 18 = 152.5

----------


## AstralMango

Night 15 (I think): 2 dreams.

Night 16: 1 dream and 1 fragment. 

Total score: 23.5. 28/29.12.13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

The DJ entries that I didn't put before:
Some ok LDs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## imJB

2 dreams - 2
2 fragments - 1

Comp total - 40

Not lucid #2 but last night dreams had LD references which is a good sign. I'm feeling confident my slow and steady approach will reap benefits - perhaps just not during this comp. No dramas....

----------


## Zoth

Few hours of sleep, almost fell out of bed because of the wrong alarm tone, woke up so confused that I thought I was 2 hours late for work (thankfully it was not the case), so no points today.

Competition almost ending, these 2 weeks went by so fast  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> Few hours of sleep, almost fell out of bed because of the wrong alarm tone, woke up so confused that I thought I was 2 hours late for work (thankfully it was not the case), so no points today.
> 
> Competition almost ending, these 2 weeks went by so fast



Note, Zoth, Scionox has extended the competition to the 31st...

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Sunday 2013-12-29 comp #16 night #17 LD #16 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Super short lucid again, but this time something new: I went back into the dream!  Non-lucidly unfortunately.   My first dream exit & re-enter!     The key is remaining in the sleep mindset.    I also did not move and did not open my eyes (sleep mask helped).   This was possible because I was lucid at the end of the dream and entered waking gradually and was aware of the process.

6 dreams - 6
5 fragments - 2.5
WBTB success - 3
got lucid - 5

night total: 16.5

competition total: 152.5 + 16.5 = 169

----------


## VagalTone

Hi, folks ! Congrats FryingMan !

Today : 1 dream fragment ( absolute DJ lazziness )

Total: 92

Notes: my young brother had 3 FILDs ( dude ! ), and i just told him yesterday about it. He remembered to try and took a couple minutes  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

<DV DJ placeholder>
<DV DJ placeholder>

8 fragments, 2 dreams, 1 WBTB Success, 2 lucid, 1 stabilize, 2 move thru object, 1 flight, 1 partial transform. 44 points.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _lucids_: 



#1 I am playing some game, but then it glitches up and PC starts making weird sounds. I try to end process but instead some weird menus popup, then some pokemon game launches. I feel that i've already had similar dream before and realize that its a dream. I stabilize it and go to balcony door, i phase through and see trees with blue leaves and a dragon in a distance, then dream suddenly fades.

#2 Playing Starbound with SilentEternity and he messages me that something starting on the planet. Suddenly huge meteors start raining and exploding on ground contact, i avoid them by going underground where game suddenly goes 3D. Then after a bit of chat i go AFK and at home realize that its dream. I go for balcony and phase thru balcony door. I fly with my wings and look around. I notice big weird bubble floating in the air, but as i get closer it just goes out of view. Also there are some formations of white light in the sky. Then i see huge wall and decide to land on top of it, beyond it theres a river and some random people, and also its apparently sunset now. Dream fades.

----------


## JoannaB

2 fragments (+1) = total: 15.5

Yay my dream recall doubled from 1 fragment the night before to two fragments this night.  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

> Hi, folks ! Congrats FryingMan !
> 
> Today : 1 dream fragment ( absolute DJ lazziness )
> 
> Total: 92
> 
> Notes: my young brother had 3 FILDs ( dude ! ), and i just told him yesterday about it. He remembered to try and took a couple minutes



I think this is great!   Being on sites like DV can be a double-edged sword: with all the help and tutorials and advice there are negative mental viruses as well "It's hard....I have problems doing it.... I wake up too soon from dreams...etc.".     One of the best pieces of advice to give someone once they know enough to try LDing is: stop reading about it!     I'm not one of the people who can do that though I like participating in the community, but there are risks in reading all of the "problem" threads.

I know a young person who taught himself to WILD (classical WILD) basically all by himself.   After about 4-6 weeks of getting up at 5am and imagining he was in a swing in a park, counting up and down, he was successful, and had somewhere in the area of 100 WILDs with perfect control and vividness.

----------


## dolphin

3 fragments-1.5 points

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> I think this is great!   Being on sites like DV can be a double-edged sword: with all the help and tutorials and advice there are negative mental viruses as well "It's hard....I have problems doing it.... I wake up too soon from dreams...etc.".     One of the best pieces of advice to give someone once they know enough to try LDing is: stop reading about it!     I'm not one of the people who can do that though I like participating in the community, but there are risks in reading all of the "problem" threads.
> 
> I know a young person who taught himself to WILD (classical WILD) basically all by himself.   After about 4-6 weeks of getting up at 5am and imagining he was in a swing in a park, counting up and down, he was successful, and had somewhere in the area of 100 WILDs with perfect control and vividness.



I know what you mean, I've developed a couple problems myself from reading these mental viruses (mostly to do with stabilization). I think that DV can also provide the cure for them as well though, so that's good! And I also know that I've been able to do some crazy awesome things that I never could before DV, so I think that reading about lucid dreaming can be quite helpful if you are but a mere mortal like myself and experience doubt.

1 fragment - .5
1 dream - 1
1 WBTB success - 3

fragment 1:
lucid - 5
teleport - 7
flying - 4
elemental manipulation - 8

dream 1:
lucid - 5
time control - 10
dc interaction - 2

total: 20 + 17 + 4.5 = 41.5
Competition total: 545.5 + 41.5 = 587

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...an-fire-53924/

----------


## Miau

Cats - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

My dream recall is bad again :/ 

2 fragments= 1 point

----------


## Pickman

Not a great night for me:

WBTB fail: 1 point
3 fragments:  1.5

Total:  2.5

----------


## AstralMango

Dream recall spiked up, although dreams weren't that vivid. Got 2 dreams, 3 fragments and a failed WBTB. Tried to SSILD but ended up with insomnia and losing a few hours of sleep. Can't get back to sleep for a nap either. 

Night: 4.5

Competition: 28

[Dream journal will go here when I've decided to not be lazy and write it.]

EDIT: Today is the 30th. Since I'm one day ahead (I think) will tomorrow be the last day for the competition for me?

----------


## bemistaken

12/29/2013

Fragment: Driving down a dark country road and all I saw was deer jumping back in forth in front of cars...

WBTB (fail)= 1 point
Fragment 0.5 point

Total= 1.5 points

Note to self: _RELAX!_

----------


## bemistaken

> Competition total: 545.5 + 41.5 = 587



So awesome Anotherdreamer!  Great job!  :wink2:

----------


## pnb1

Night 14
   1 dream=1 pt
   wbtb try= 1 pt
Night 15
   3 fragments=1.5 pt

TOTAL=31.5 pts

----------


## fogelbise

Night 16 ugh
2 fragments, 1 dream, 1 wbtb attempt - 3pts

Night 17 better
9 fragments, 1 wbtb attempt - 5.5pts

competition total - 234pts





> Note to self: _RELAX!_



You reminded me bemistaken  :smiley:  Time for a little "if it happens it happens, if it doesn't it doesn't" pressure relieving lucid booster!  :smiley:  And hopefully feeling a little better tonight.

----------


## FryingMan

00:00 Monday 2013-12-30 comp #16 night #18 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Crazy, inconsistent to-bed times and staying in bed a long time to try for lucids this week is catching up with me, didn't get back to sleep after first 6h waking.   Also lots of thoughts about life situations, and I just couldn't muster the will to invoke my "back-to-sleep kung fu."

4 dreams - 4
1 fragment - 0.5
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 5.5

competition total: 169 + 5.5 = 174.5

----------


## Pickman

Last night: 

5 fragments: 2.5 points
WBTB fail: 1 point

Total: 3.5 points. 

I think the reason for my poor recall recently is the amount of junk food I've eaten over Christmas.  I need to detox over the New Year.

----------


## Nfri

1f - 0,5p
3d - 3p
= 3,5p
total = 111p

----------


## StephL

Last before last night lost - had to get up at 7 and was driving home from Bavaria then - very stressy day - didn´t journal.
Last night:

4 dreams: 4
Lucid: 5
RC: 1
WBTB fail: 1
New total: 164

Journal follows later - the lucid was just getting lucid and RCing and then dreaming on unfortunately.
Later WBTB fail..


Wonder-Recoveries - Nervy Holiday With Lucid Moment - Fuuing Up WBTB - Amazing Construction Set - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Scionox

<DV DJ Placeholder>
<DV DJ Placeholder>

8 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB success, 1 Lucid, 1 DC Interact, 15 points.


*Spoiler* for _lucid_: 



I am at home, very sleepy, and there are tons of books for some reason. I decide to try WILDing and then i feel dream transition and 'wake up' in my room, there's weird being made of shadow roaming around and as i get up it says 'I am here' with echo. I respond 'I know' but then dream fades out before i can do anything or talk more.




Tomorrow is the last day of competition! I will be doing post around 4:00 - 6:00 PM GMT + 3
*Also Pickman, you still need to post DJ of your three step task!*

----------


## VagalTone

4 hour sleep  :Oh noes: 

May be i can get a good nap yet !

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
4 dreams-4 points
1 become lucid-5 points
stabilize-2 points
basic summon-4 points
dc interaction-2 points
total-18 points

lucid-I caught a FA as I was in the hallway of my grandma's house. I went outside where there was a gentle shower. I focused on my surroundings to stabilize the dream. I stuck my hand behind my back to summon my crush. I tried to hug her but she backed away. She did hold my hand though for a couple of seconds before the dream ended.

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams = 4 points
Wbtb success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC/stabilize = 3 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC/stabilize = 3 points
Interact with DC = 2 points

Total = 27 points
Will post later today. Simple dreams, I wasn't me in them, so of course I remembered no goals. :/

----------


## AnotherDreamer

3 Dreams - 3
1 fragment - .5
1 WBTB failure - 1

D1:
Lucid - 5
telekinesis - 4
RC - 1
DC interaction - 2
Basic Summoning - 4
-->16

D2:
DEILD - 2
tele - 4
basic summoning - 4
DC interaction - 2

D3:
DEILD - 2
tele - 4
eat something - 4

Total: 16 + 10 + 10 + 4.5 = 40.5
Competition Total: 587 + 40.5 = 627.5

An Adventure and a Dream Guide - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I loved the adventure, was a ton of fun  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pnb1

Night 16
   WBTB try=1
   5 FRAGMENTS =2.5
   1 DREAM=1

TOTAL=36 pts

----------


## bemistaken

12/30/2013

WBTB (fail)= 1 point
Dreams remembered (2)= 2 points
Fragment= 0.5 point

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...ml#post2070444

Total points= 3.5 points  :smiley:

----------


## TheModernNinja

Still nothing. Ugh, I forfeit, this is embarrassing. Sorry Scionox!

TMN

----------


## fogelbise

Night 18

6 fragments, 2 dreams, 1 wbtb attempt - 6pts

competition total - 240pts

In retrospect I feel I was still trying "too hard" last night and tried a WILD nap this afternoon which ended up being a nice 1 hour quasi-meditation session but no sleep...actually was enjoyable (despite no points). One more chance to catch some LDs during the competition, but if I start on a nice streak right after it ends, I will still be smiling ear to ear as well (that attitude was the key last year, but making it a key could backfire...haha...so, yeah, I will just start LDing again after the competition but I will at least commit to a wbtb tonight.)  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> In retrospect I feel I was still trying "too hard" last night



Yeah, me too  :Sad: .   Didn't sleep between about 5h and 7h.   No recall at 5h.   I just couldn't find the tension (in order to release it), there was no drowsiness on tap to sink in to.  After an hour (didn't feel like an hour, must have been dozing lightly), got up, drank some kefir and some peppermint tea, sat in kitchen analysing why I wasn't sleeping, decided it was all in my mind and that I was (subconsciously at least) "trying to sleep" instead of just relaxing.   Mental tension is the trickiest to find!   Got into bed not trying to sleep and eventually found some drowsiness and made it back to sleep for a several more hours and got some recall.   I also used SSILD, convincing (fooling?) myself that it was a relaxing technique, hoping to get some LDs.  Woken by phone call, lost at first all recall from that sleep cycle, but it came to me suddenly while eating breakfast, at least as a number of fragments.

1 dream - 1
5 fragments - 2.5
1 WBTB attempt - 1

night total: 4.5

competition total: 174.5 + 4.5 = 179

----------


## Pickman

I think my body is still recovering from the excesses of the past week, hence my patchy dream recall:

4 fragments:  2 points
WBTB fail: 1 point

Total:  3 points.

----------


## Bharmo

From the weekend: only one fragment = 0,5 pts
Last night: One fragment, one dream, wbtb attempt = 2,5 pts
Total= 89,5 + 3 = 92,5 pts

----------


## VagalTone

Some short lucid fragments, some semilucids and poor recall. I don´t know how to put this in clear words. One interesting thing that happened while i was DEILDing was a big hand i felt above above me, which helped me get out of bed.

So, i am glad to ask for 1,5 pts ( 3 dream fragments ). Total :93,5

Happy new year !! ::banana::

----------


## StephL

Two dreams only.. 2 points - DJ later..
New total: 166

----------


## Scionox

4 fragments, 1 dream, 1 WBTB fail. 4 points.

*And competition end time has been reached, so it's now is officially over! 
You can still post dreams you had before this post and from Monday-Tuesday night to get points, but any other dreams from now on do not count towards score.
Also those who haven't posted DJ entries for lucid dreams before please post DJ entries or update your previous posts with them.*  :Thinking: 

*I will verify the scores tomorrow and winners will be selected!*  ::D:

----------


## Zoth

2 fragments in the past 2 days = 1point.

final total: 31  ::makeitstop::

----------


## DreamingGhost

Bad recall and bad sleep  :Sad: 

I had 3 fragments = 1.5
3 dreams = 3
2 failed WBTB = 2

Total = 6.5

Would this be considered lucid still since it was very very short? In one of the fragments I remember walking down a street trying to get somewhere but I kept getting lost. I get really upset about this because I never get lost, I stop and do a nose plug RC and become lucid long enough for me to remember to try and do a basic tk. I think I levitate a small pebble from the street before I wake to cats jumping on my chest chasing a bug.

If this counts as lucid then here are the points for it:Lucid - 5p, Rc - 1p,Basic tk - 4p , second step task - 10 For a total of 20p

Comp total = 108 adding the lucid points it would be 128

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments-2 points

----------


## vasiona

_Night 17_

2 whole dreams (2 points)
1 fragment (0.5 points)

Night total = 2.5 points

_Night 18_

No sleep at all (0 points)

_Night 19_

Caught up on sleep, had false awakenings and became lucid ^^

4 dreams recalled (4 points)
Became lucid (5 points)
DEILD (2 points)
Flying (4 points)
Telekinesis (4 points)
Basic summoning (4 points) – I think flying along a street and intentionally imagining/causing cacti to grow out of the ground in my peripheral vision (but which still remain there when I turn my head to look at them properly) counts, but correct me if I’m wrong  :tongue2: 
First of three step tasks (5 points)

Night total = 28 points

*Competition total* = 103.5 points

*Note: I’ll definitely update this by the end of today with both the DJ entry for today’s LD and also the ones for nights #6 and #7, as I just realised I forgot to ever post those x.x

Edit:

DJ entry for nights #6 and #7: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/vasi...ralysis-53978/

DJ entry for night#19: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/vasi...arkness-53983/

----------


## AnotherDreamer

lucid - 5
telekinesis - 4
rc - 1
dc interaction - 2
basic summoninig - 4
-->16

deild - 2
eat something - 4
dc changing - 4
-->10

3 fragments - 1.5

27.5 + 627.5 = 655


Somebody got Killed - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

wife has me running around doing errands but quick post here...

Night 19 / Last entry

4 fragments, 3 dreams, wbtb success - 8pts

Wild/become lucid, dc interact - 10pts
My first of two painfully short lucids. I finally made sure I woke up enough to maintain awareness all the way to sleep and used a motion based entry when I felt I was close...was bounding higher and higher which brought on vibrations and I found myself in a car at a gas station with my wife looking at me strange asking me what am I doing. I thought about giving her a more specific answer but I said I'm just lucid dreaming. She starts arguing in the dream and it wakes me up into what I later realized was a false awakening but nonetheless out of lucidity.

Dild become lucid, dc interact - 7pts
I was close to wilding again but lost consciousness and found myself in a big Department Store with just me and my wife and as I ask where is everyone because no one else is around I realize that I'm dreaming. After a short interaction I hear my wife IWL moving around the room and wake up. I was able to get close to conscious REM a few more times with some advanced HH's but lost awareness before entering the dreams.

Competition total - 265pts

Now to see if Bossman overtook me...  :smiley:  Great comeback either way...

----------


## FryingMan

> wife has me running around doing errands but quick post here...
> 
> Night 19 / Last entry
> 
> 4 fragments, 3 dreams, wbtb success - 8pts
> 
> Wild/become lucid, dc interact - 10pts
> My first of two painfully short lucids. I finally made sure I woke up enough to maintain awareness all the way to sleep and used a motion based entry when I felt I was close...was bounding higher and higher which brought on vibrations and I found myself in a car at a gas station with my wife looking at me strange asking me what am I doing. I thought about giving her a more specific answer but I said I'm just lucid dreaming. She starts arguing in the dream and it wakes me up into what I later realized was a false awakening but nonetheless out of lucidity.
> 
> ...



Way to rock the final night, fogelbise!

----------


## bemistaken

12/31/2013
I had a dream, but by the time I reached over to get my journal it was gone  :Sad: .  

So just a WBTB (fail)= 1 point

Total= 1 point

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

1 LD from last night.
6 dreams = 6 points
WBTB success = 3 points
lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
total = 16 points

No RC stabilize or anything because I only got lucidity for a second. I took a nap this afternoon to get my sleep schedule back and get some more LDs in before the new year. I had 3, but they were after the time :3


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 




I am Chuck again, but this time Dr. Cox from Scrubs is my handler. I am in a meeting and someone pulls a gun on us, I duck for cover and pull out a gun. I start shooting when I get an open shot, but my aim seems off, I drop down and really line up the shot. I realize that I am dreaming and put some dream energy into the gun. The man drops to the ground with a bullet in his head. I jump up and Dr. Cox takes me outside. I look up and immediately forget that I am dreaming. There are 3 ships the size of star destroyers (star wars) that are fighting in the sky. Two of them are enemy ships and one is ours. The one that is ours looks like a fighter jet and the other two look like a huge futuristic gun. I watch our ship take out one bad one and start chasing the other, they take up most of the sky, so it is strange to see manoeuvrings like that. The explosion was pretty small because they were high in the atmosphere with little air. I flash on the ship and walk around the corner, I see an ID on the ground and flash on that as well. I did a few more things, but most of them don't make much sense. Only dream sense.

----------


## JoannaB

Last night I had no recall. I remember one fragment from the nap after we returned home exhausted from our travels, but this nap does not count.

I look forward to the next competition during which hopefully I will not just struggle with basic recall. Thanks, Scionox!

----------


## VagalTone

Thanks Scionox !

Congratulations everyone !

----------


## Shalink

I had 3 dreams and 1 fragment the past three nights.
Would have had another dream but sadly that dream took place in between 3-4 PM.
It's been fun everyone, hope to see you all in the next competition.  ::D: 

Competition total = 26 points

----------


## LouaiB

> 27.5 + 627.5 = 655



!!!!!!

----------


## StaySharp

So here's my final update of the past days:

8 Dreams: 8 Points
Lucidity: 5 Points

Final Competition: 85

I got lucid 3 times this competition, which is not all that bad.




> 655



Just... wow, impressive!

----------


## Sensei

Good Job anotherdreamer! I shall have a good two weeks next competition and you shall have a challenge.  :tongue2:  Believe it! 

Thanks Scionox for running the competition and extending it for us all. Holidays is a hard time to LD, but if I didn't have this I might have had a hiatus from LDing like I did last christmas time (last time I took 3 weeks off because I was so busy I forgot about it). I still had a reasonable amount of LDs this month because of you, so thanks for the christmas present of lucidity.  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

Yes, thanks again to Scionox for running the competition, we had a big turnout this time and it was certainly a lot of work checking counts and updating so many scores every day!    I shook off a long dry spell and ended up with my best frequency yet (6 LDs in 12 days), which I attribute to the competition!

----------


## StephL

Yepp - I chime in - huge dragonic thank you Scionox!



You have given us all a wonderful x-mas present with this competition and all the motivation and fun and excitement it caused besides loads of lucidity and recall. Loving your dedication and enthusiasm to elucidate others!

Otherwise - I am again nerved to not even be able to edit my DJ into my post from _yesterday_*.
That is silly - will go back into my meta thread with this topic once more..
So anyway - not as interesting as the title might suggest - here it is:

Goethe Visiting - Sentient Gable-Tree - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*maybe new-year effect - but anyway..

----------


## Scionox

*Final Scores

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

anotherdreamer - 655(30)
dolphin - 305(15) 
Scionox - 276
fogelbise - 265(30)
BrandonBoss - 238
she - 202.5(30)
vasiona - 103.5(5)
StaySharp - 85(5)
Zoth - 31
TheModernNinja - 1

Lower League

FryingMan - 179
StephL - 166(30)
DreamingGhost - 128(15) 
Nfri - 111(15)
VagalTone - 93.5
dreambh - 92.5(30) 
bemistaken - 67.5(5)
Pickman - 59
imJB - 40
pnb1 - 37
Miau - 33
AstralMango - 28
Shalink - 26
JoannaB - 15.5
MyCooky - Quit
mdluffy113 - DQ

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Libra - 705
Team Scorpio - 525
Team Ophiuchus - 277
Team Pisces - 271
Team Leo - 269

Lower League

Team Aries - 238
Team Taurus - 176
Team Aquarius - 146
Team Capricorn - 130.5
Team Gemini - 111.5
Team Virgo - 90.5
Team Sagittarius - 88.5
*

 :smiley:  *And the winners are...*  :smiley: 

*anotherdreamer wins in Upper League and the Team Libra wins as well!*  :Clap: 

*FryingMan wins in Lower League and the Team Aries wins as well!*  :Clap: 

 ::D:  *Thanks to everyone who participated and congrats on all lucid dreams!*  ::D: 

*And Happy New Year everyone!*  ::breakitdown::

----------


## StephL

Huge Congratulation Fryingman and anotherdreamer!!
:bravo:

Do I see this correctly that nobody has done a team-task?
Was this different last time?
Were it shared-dreaming-believers who did them in the past - or was it also done as you say - just take/make a DC and identify her as the partner and then do sort of just special DC-interaction tasks?
Hm - now I think of it like this - I would probably have found it more attractive with "advanced DC-interaction" or some such label.
If they do get put up again in a future comp - I will look at them a bit differently.

----------


## Zoth

Congratulations to the winners!

Glad to see how the overwhelming majority kept going until the end, and that several people broke their dry spells and took on a long round of lucids, especially in lower league. Thanks for organizing the competition once more Scionox  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

> Huge Congratulation Fryingman and anotherdreamer!!
> :bravo:
> 
> Do I see this correctly that nobody has done a team-task?
> Was this different last time?
> Were it shared-dreaming-believers who did them in the past - or was it also done as you say - just take/make a DC and identify her as the partner and then do sort of just special DC-interaction tasks?
> Hm - now I think of it like this - I would probably have found it more attractive with "advanced DC-interaction" or some such label.
> If they do get put up again in a future comp - I will look at them a bit differently.



Oh believe me it was not through lack of desire on my part that no team tasks gone done.   On no fewer than 3 LDs I knew I wanted to do competition actions, and in 2 LDs I remembered my teammate's name (but was occupied with a PTC), and in one LD I avoided all temptation (it helped that I was alone) and started summoning him to do all the team tasks, but I woke up  :Sad: .

----------


## Bharmo

Congrats everyone, and huge thanks to Scionox!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## bemistaken

Well done and Congrats to the 'Anotherdreamer' and 'Fryingman' and to the Team Winners!  Excellent job to ALL!  :smiley:

----------


## pnb1

Thanks for the competition, Scionox. It was great fun participating. I am looking forward for the next competition to improve my score.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Thank you so much for hosting this competition Scionox. It helped me to do some crazy things in dream land that I have never done before. I was really surprised at how much the idea of a competition helped me to improve my control, stabilization, and duration of LDs. Congratulations to everyone that saw improvement, broke their dry spells, and had a lot of fun participating like I did. ^^

----------


## Nfri

create ''zero league'' for players like anotherdreamer : ))

Well played guys! Gz to anotherdreamer and fryingman and also thank you scionox for doing this!!!

Please include totms in upcoming competitions.

I wish to us successful new lucid year,
nfri  ::breakitdown::  !!!!

----------


## FryingMan

> create ''zero league'' for players like anotherdreamer : ))
> 
> Well played guys! Gz to anotherdreamer and fryingman and also thank you scionox for doing this!!!
> 
> Please include totms in upcoming competitions.
> 
> I wish to us successful new lucid year,
> nfri  !!!!



Usually you can get at least some competition points for TOTM since they involve perhaps summoning, and interacting with DCs, etc., but it's an interesting idea to explicitly call them out...  it just involves some inventive thinking  :smiley:

----------


## imJB

Good work winners! Would you believe it had my second LD last night! Missed the comp! Ha ha
Cheers for running running this!

----------


## StephL

Whooop Whoop my fellow Taurus - fantastic - so maybe some sort of tension fell off you - and that might even be an indirect effect from the comp - hehe - congratulation and to many more!!

----------


## Nfri

> you can get at least some competition points for TOTM



I mean beyond dream limit like stand alone tasks in the rules of all upcoming competitions - for example for one low TOTM 10 points and for one upper TOTM 15 points.

----------


## FryingMan

> Good work winners! Would you believe it had my second LD last night! Missed the comp! Ha ha
> Cheers for running running this!



Awesome, this is a fairly common occurrence it seems!  I also got a DEILD (my first) the morning after the competition ended on 1/1/2014!  It may be worthwhile to try to play-act during the competition that it is over already and it was a really fun time and that you're really looking forward to more lucids that come your way, to try to eliminate lucid performance anxiety/stress...

----------


## Pickman

It's been fun.  Thanks Scionox!  Will probably see you again at the next competition.

----------


## Scionox

> Do I see this correctly that nobody has done a team-task?
> Was this different last time?



I think i've seen team task being done by whole team like only once if i recall correctly, but some actually attempted it or done halfway thru(only one from team).  :wink2: 





> Please include totms in upcoming competitions.



I might as well.  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

There's a "dream-kata" thread in dream-control, Fryingman - and somebody suggested to do a preparation/incubation/however-you-name-it - with emphasizing to yourself to not get sexually distracted/sidetracked.
If this is a real problem - why not try to do something like that - really plant conscious intention to ignore the drive?
Not a real problem for me - but I actually also had some moments, where I had to use my will not to loose myself in something of that sort - instead of keeping on my track and going for my goals.

----------


## FryingMan

Yes thanks I already have my own "just got lucid" kata which I am developing.     I've performed it properly twice now in LDs, and hope to get this to be a reflex action in every lucid long enough to perform it (it only takes about 15-20 seconds).

----------


## she

Nice comp. thanks everyone. Waiting for the next :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

I seriously need the boost from the competition: when does #17 begin?!  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Competition 17 onegai shimasu!

----------


## Scionox

I am honestly not sure, for a few weeks my schedule was all over the place and i haven't had time for alot of things. Though, i am trying to fix it fully hopefully, so i'll try to get signup thread running in a week or a few.  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

And here it is: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-17-a.html  :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

Cheers  !
I was missing some action  :wink2:

----------

